# Adding New Born Baby to Visa 189



## tkman (Jul 10, 2016)

Dear Experts,

I was told that my application would be processed further once I add my new born child by giving the required documents. I have emailed the CO the documents they asked ( passport, birth cert and Form 1022) so that they can generate the HAP ID so that i can get the medical done for my new born.

However its been more than 17 days now ( 14 working days), and still havent received a reply or HAP ID from them. Please let me know if this is the normal time they take to generate a HAP ID or response ? Should i wait more ? if so how long should i wait? what if they dont reply at all , how can i communicate with them then ?

Your feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

they may take 1-1.5 months for this, the only thing you can do is wait, sending emails will do no good, however calling them may expedite the thing but not guaranteed... 

search for their number on google


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

tkman said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I was told that my application would be processed further once I add my new born child by giving the required documents. I have emailed the CO the documents they asked ( passport, birth cert and Form 1022) so that they can generate the HAP ID so that i can get the medical done for my new born.
> 
> ...


Hello tkman , 

Did u receive Hap Id for your baby by now ? Actually i am in the same situation and i have submitted all required docs for new born baby four days ago i.e. 5/11/2016 . 
Please let me know once u receive it . 

Thanks


----------



## tkman (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi shining star,

Yes i have received the HAP ID, it took around 1 month for them to send me a HAP ID.


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for the reply . Looks like long waiting time for New born HAP ID . how about the grant bro ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

It took me also roughly one month for hap id generation for my child

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkman (Jul 10, 2016)

As soon as you get the HAP ID, get the medical done for the new born. Once the medical info along with other req. documents are uploaded on the immi account and the submitted button pressed, you should get the grant within a few days after that. for me it was 1 day


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

tkman said:


> As soon as you get the HAP ID, get the medical done for the new born. Once the medical info along with other req. documents are uploaded on the immi account and the submitted button pressed, you should get the grant within a few days after that. for me it was 1 day


wow that's great !! 

All the best for your future move . All I am waiting for is this HAP ID now  as soon as I receive this , i will get the medical done for my new born . 

Thanks


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

tkman said:


> Hi shining star,
> 
> Yes i have received the HAP ID, it took around 1 month for them to send me a HAP ID.


Hello Sir , 

You might have some idea on that , actually my status has already been changed to '' Assessment in progress '' where my new born baby HAP ID is still not created by CO . I am afraid that it should not be changed until new born baby medical is done right ? My application is made by agent so i can just see the application status . 

Thanks


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> they may take 1-1.5 months for this, the only thing you can do is wait, sending emails will do no good, however calling them may expedite the thing but not guaranteed...
> 
> search for their number on google


Hello Brother , 

I have dropped u a PM , Can you please respond to that ?

Thanks


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hello friends, 

Hope you all are doing well !!

We are expecting our child in the month of March and i have already told CO about the pregnancy. Two days back i got a mail from different CO that your case is on hold until birth of the baby. I have few queries and looking for help.

1. I know i have to provide passport, Birth Certificate and Form 1022 after baby's birth. My question is : After how much time should i go to passport office to start the process of baby's passport ? Please suggest.

2. Regarding medicals after how much time should we go for medicals as we cannot go immediately after the delivery. What you guys suggest ?

I guess 28 days is the time-frame after the delivery. Keeping this thing in mind please suggest after how many days should i go for medicals and passport of the baby.

Thanks


----------



## vikram.vvp (Apr 5, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> 1. I know i have to provide passport, Birth Certificate and Form 1022 after baby's birth. My question is : After how much time should i go to passport office to start the process of baby's passport ? Please suggest.


Start as soon as possible as per your family's convenience. Generally, COs take long time to update application with addition of new born. In my case, I am currently waiting for more than a month now.




Rohit R said:


> 2. Regarding medicals after how much time should we go for medicals as we cannot go immediately after the delivery. What you guys suggest ?


Medicals can be done only after CO updates the application and you can generate HAP ID for the same. Considering expected delay, you might get enough time. Or else may be you will get lucky.




Rohit R said:


> I guess 28 days is the time-frame after the delivery. Keeping this thing in mind please suggest after how many days should i go for medicals and passport of the baby.


I am not sure about the time frame. From what I read on Forums here, they take around one month to respond. In my case, it is already past that month. 


Others, please let us know how long should I wait for CO. I am also not able to find any number to communicate with GSM Adelaide team for checking the same. Some of my friends advised that waiting is only option. But, I was wondering if there is anything that I can do to speed up.

Thanks


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Vikram for your response. Sorry i checked your post bit late as i was not active on forum for few days.

We are blessed with a beautiful baby girl and i am in process of getting her Birth Certificate and passport.

Yesterday(after 20 days of EDD), i got an email from another CO asking birth certificate, passport and form 1022 for the baby & medicals for my wife. They have given me 28 days time frame to submit all these documents. Hope i will be able to make all these in given time frame.

How about your process ? after how much time you received response from CO ?

Thanks



vikram.vvp said:


> Start as soon as possible as per your family's convenience. Generally, COs take long time to update application with addition of new born. In my case, I am currently waiting for more than a month now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

*Form 1022*



Rohit R said:


> Thanks Vikram for your response. Sorry i checked your post bit late as i was not active on forum for few days.
> 
> We are blessed with a beautiful baby girl and i am in process of getting her Birth Certificate and passport.
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit,

I' m in similar situation with only difference is, we lodge visa after my baby born (with Birth Certi and passport for her).

Wondering when you mentioned form 1022, curious to know is it necessary for newborn ?
We have both of us names mentioned in birth certificate of baby.

At this point we have uploaded everything but medical, which is scheduled on April 17.

Appreciate your response.

Cheers,
Vir


----------



## sathsumi (May 19, 2017)

Hi Rohit 
Have you got grant ? Did CO ask for new PCC & medicals ? 
I'm thinking to put my application on hold to add my baby in late this year. I'm worried our PCC & medicals may expire while waiting for decision. 

Thanks 




Rohit R said:


> Thanks Vikram for your response. Sorry i checked your post bit late as i was not active on forum for few days.
> 
> We are blessed with a beautiful baby girl and i am in process of getting her Birth Certificate and passport.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi Vir,

Apologies for the late reply as i was not active on forum for few months. Form 1022 is for change in circumstances(new born baby in my case AFTER visa lodge). It won't be required in your case as long as there is no change in circumstances post visa lodge.

I could see from your signature that you have already completed all formalities and waiting for your grant. Hope you will get it soon. All the best !! 



kvirlive said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I' m in similar situation with only difference is, we lodge visa after my baby born (with Birth Certi and passport for her).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hello sathsumi,

No grant yet !! Still waiting !! 
I put my application hold due to wife's pregnancy and didn't go for medicals and PCC. We got our medicals and PCC done after baby's birth. So they are not expired yet and hence CO didn't ask for new medical and PCC.

Seems like you have already done your PCC and medicals at the moment. Please confirm. In that case CO may or may not ask for new medicals and PCC. I saw in another forum today one guy received a grant with his medicals and PCC already expired but CO didn't ask to redo them. Please see the post from Viaan in the forum given below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-984.html

So it all depends on CO. Sometimes they ask and sometimes they don't.





sathsumi said:


> Hi Rohit
> Have you got grant ? Did CO ask for new PCC & medicals ?
> I'm thinking to put my application on hold to add my baby in late this year. I'm worried our PCC & medicals may expire while waiting for decision.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I am also in a similar situation and blessed with a baby girl. CO has already emailed me and has asked for child birth certificate and passport.

Can I ask if you guys emailed this info to CO or uploaded in immi account? In later case, which section did you uploaded this info to?

Thanks.


----------



## wstriker77 (Aug 16, 2016)

sameen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also in a similar situation and blessed with a baby girl. CO has already emailed me and has asked for child birth certificate and passport.
> 
> ...


Hi Sameen,

I am in a similar situation as you.

Can you kindly inform me:
1) How did you provide the Birth Certificate and Passport to the Case Office ? Through E-mail or by uploading on the immi account ?
2) And if you uploaded on the immi account, then under which section ?
3) I see from your signature that your CO has requested for PCC. Is this for the baby or for the other applicants ?

Thanks.


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*CO not responding*



Rohit R said:


> Hi Vir,
> 
> Apologies for the late reply as i was not active on forum for few months. Form 1022 is for change in circumstances(new born baby in my case AFTER visa lodge). It won't be required in your case as long as there is no change in circumstances post visa lodge.
> 
> I could see from your signature that you have already completed all formalities and waiting for your grant. Hope you will get it soon. All the best !!


Hi Rohit,

I am in a similar situation , so I think you guys can help me out. We lodged our application in 2016. On 19th July,2017 we receive an email from CO saying my wife's medical is expired we replied to that email on 1st Aug saying my wife is pregnant and we will be doing medical after the birth of child.
We were blessed with a cute baby on 16th Sep,2017 and now I m trying to get his Birth Cert and Passport meanwhile I had dropped an email to the CO informing about my child.
But I havent received any response from CO , instead I only receive a generic mail saying "Your email will be addressed when the application is reviewed. This will not usually occur until after the specified document provision period, generally 28 days, has lapsed."

Am I doing something wrong? When did you guys receive the response from CO(after birth of child)?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Bharat,

Send an email with the Birth Certificate, Passport & Filled 1022. They might add the baby in 1-2 months. 

I am in same situation, Baby Girl born on 15th Sept, provided documents last week and now waiting. 

Hannibal


----------



## ansmirza (Feb 13, 2017)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Bharat,
> 
> Send an email with the Birth Certificate, Passport & Filled 1022. They might add the baby in 1-2 months.
> 
> ...


Did they add the baby . How long did it take ?


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

Just to brief you on the status of my application: My application was kept on hold due to my wife's pregnancy(CO request for WIfe's Medical).

Around 19 days back I have shared Passport, Birth certificate, Form 1022 with CO via mail and updated the same in IMMI account as well. Still, haven't received a reply or HAP ID from them. 

How many days normal it takes to generate a HAP ID or response?

Few of expat experts suggest sending email to "[email protected]"/"[email protected]"/"[email protected]" may help to obtain HAP ID for the newborn within few days.

Are we allowed to share our file details with other departments?


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Buddy,

It usually takes 30 days to get the baby ID and another 30 days to get the HAP ID. In my case, my baby for added in 30 days but been 40 days and haven't got the HAP ID.

Did you send email to the email ID's mentioned, did it help in any way


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> It usually takes 30 days to get the baby ID and another 30 days to get the HAP ID. In my case, my baby for added in 30 days but been 40 days and haven't got the HAP ID.
> 
> Did you send email to the email ID's mentioned, did it help in any way


Am under the impression that HAP ID can be generated from IMMI account once newborn added to our account. Do we need to wait another 30 days to generate HAP ID? Please correct me if am wrong.


----------



## ansmirza (Feb 13, 2017)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> It usually takes 30 days to get the baby ID and another 30 days to get the HAP ID. In my case, my baby for added in 30 days but been 40 days and haven't got the HAP ID.
> 
> Did you send email to the email ID's mentioned, did it help in any way


Has the baby been added in your account?


----------



## aspirant85 (May 16, 2017)

ansmirza said:


> Has the baby been added in your account?


Hi mirza

i am in a similar situation...my baby was added in the application after 14 days of my email to CO (gsm.brisbane) but his i cannot see his hap id under "view health assesment" tab...me and my wife's medical is done already.

I am just wondering if there is any way to generate hap id by ourself or only CO will can do it.? and generally how much time it takes for CO to generate hap id?

pls help if you have any idea about this


----------



## aspirant85 (May 16, 2017)

sameen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also in a similar situation and blessed with a baby girl. CO has already emailed me and has asked for child birth certificate and passport.
> 
> ...


Hi sameen

i am in a similar situation...my baby was added in the application after 14 days of my email to CO (gsm.brisbane) but i cannot see his hap id under "view health assesment" tab...me and my wife's medical is done already.

I am just wondering if there is any way to generate hap id by ourself or only CO will can do it.? and generally how much time it takes for CO to generate hap id?

pls help if you have any idea about this


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

aspirant85 said:


> Hi sameen
> 
> i am in a similar situation...my baby was added in the application after 14 days of my email to CO (gsm.brisbane) but i cannot see his hap id under "view health assesment" tab...me and my wife's medical is done already.
> 
> ...



Can't we generate HAP ID using the link 'Organise health examinations' under 'View health assessment' section?


----------



## aspirant85 (May 16, 2017)

Yempee said:


> Can't we generate HAP ID using the link 'Organise health examinations' under 'View health assessment' section?


in my application under "View health assessment' section of the baby, i cant see anything ..no option of 'Organise health examinations' ..

It just shows the baby name and nothing else..

Do you have the same case?


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

aspirant85 said:


> in my application under "View health assessment' section of the baby, i cant see anything ..no option of 'Organise health examinations' ..
> 
> It just shows the baby name and nothing else..
> 
> Do you have the same case?


You are one step ahead of me. 
I have shared newborn Birth certificate and Passport around 27 days back to Adelaide team. Baby is not added to my IMMI account yet.


----------



## aspirant85 (May 16, 2017)

Yempee said:


> You are one step ahead of me.
> I have shared newborn Birth certificate and Passport around 27 days back to Adelaide team. Baby is not added to my IMMI account yet.


oh ok 

Pls update here once your baby name is added to the application.. i was just confused why they didnt generate hap id at the time of adding baby name in the application 

pls let me know if you land in the same situation after baby's name addition.

Thanks


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

aspirant85 said:


> oh ok
> 
> Pls update here once your baby name is added to the application.. i was just confused why they didnt generate hap id at the time of adding baby name in the application
> 
> ...


Surely will update the details here.

In my case, I have shared Passport, Birth certificate, Form 1022 with CO via mail([email protected]) and updated the same in IMMI account as well. 

Can you please suggest Is there anything missing from my side to add newborn to IMMI account and generate HAP ID?


----------



## aspirant85 (May 16, 2017)

Yempee said:


> Surely will update the details here.
> 
> In my case, I have shared Passport, Birth certificate, Form 1022 with CO via mail([email protected]) and updated the same in IMMI account as well.
> 
> Can you please suggest Is there anything missing from my side to add newborn to IMMI account and generate HAP ID?


I uploaded precisely these three docs only and dropped an email to CO to add baby's name ..the mail was sent on 10th Dec2017 and name added on 6th Jan2018 without hap ID 

I think now you just need to wait and pray that baby's name and hap id appears at the same time in ur application


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

aspirant85 said:


> I uploaded precisely these three docs only and dropped an email to CO to add baby's name ..the mail was sent on 10th Dec2017 and name added on 6th Jan2018 without hap ID
> 
> I think now you just need to wait and pray that baby's name and hap id appears at the same time in ur application


Today newborn got added in IMMI account.

In my case also 'Organise health examinations' link is missing under "View Health Assessment" section.

It just shows the baby name(DOB) and nothing else..


----------



## aspirant85 (May 16, 2017)

Yempee said:


> Today newborn got added in IMMI account.
> 
> In my case also 'Organise health examinations' link is missing under "View Health Assessment" section.
> 
> It just shows the baby name(DOB) and nothing else..



Congrats.. 

now we need to find out how to obtain HAP ID ASAP. Is there any way to generate it by ourselves?? Or CO is the only option..
Viewing the current trends , it seems CO will take a month to generate HAP ID 

Pls let me know if you find some solution to this.


----------



## KAR1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yempee said:


> Today newborn got added in IMMI account.
> 
> In my case also 'Organise health examinations' link is missing under "View Health Assessment" section.
> 
> It just shows the baby name(DOB) and nothing else..


Hi Yempee, have you received any notification email from GSM Team that baby has been added or you checked in immi account.

thanks.


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

KAR1 said:


> Hi Yempee, have you received any notification email from GSM Team that baby has been added or you checked in immi account.
> 
> thanks.


I haven't received any Email from "[email protected]" instead i received mail from '[email protected]" and confirmed that newborn added to IMMI account.


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

aspirant85 said:


> Congrats..
> 
> now we need to find out how to obtain HAP ID ASAP. Is there any way to generate it by ourselves?? Or CO is the only option..
> Viewing the current trends , it seems CO will take a month to generate HAP ID
> ...


Any further development on this?
Will the process expedite by sending mail to any particular department?


----------



## aspirant85 (May 16, 2017)

Yempee said:


> Any further development on this?
> Will the process expedite by sending mail to any particular department?


Honestly no idea 

i have already sent an email couple of days ago to gsm.brisbane asking the CO to generate HAP id for my baby and still waiting ..

just send email to the email address which confirmed baby's name addition...that might help and if it does let me know


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Buddy,

Yes!! Adding baby is a step process (i don't understand why). 
1st Step: the Baby is added to the application email sent to you for confirmation.
2nd Step: Once confirmed, they will issue HAP ID.

Each step approximately take around 30 days, for me it took 70 days. 

Hannibal 



aspirant85 said:


> oh ok
> 
> Pls update here once your baby name is added to the application.. i was just confused why they didnt generate hap id at the time of adding baby name in the application
> 
> ...


----------



## aspirant85 (May 16, 2017)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Yes!! Adding baby is a step process (i don't understand why).
> 1st Step: the Baby is added to the application email sent to you for confirmation.
> ...


Thanks for the info Hannibal

Very strange indeed...if the baby's name is added, hap id should have been generated ...coz logically there is no verification process for hap id generation 

seems bureaucracy works in similar ways all over the world 

are you still waiting for the grant? if not, did CO contact you after baby's medical for some further info or visa granted directly ? how many days did it take to grant visa after baby's medical was done?


----------



## KAR1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yempee said:


> Any further development on this?
> Will the process expedite by sending mail to any particular department?



Hi Yempee, Any update have you received HAP ID?


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

KAR1 said:


> Hi Yempee, Any update have you received HAP ID?


I am still in Queue. No update yet


----------



## KAR1 (Jun 9, 2017)

HI, Just to inform you i sent email on below IDs and received HAP ID in a week time.

[email protected] 
[email protected]


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

KAR1 said:


> HI, Just to inform you i sent email on below IDs and received HAP ID in a week time.
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


Thanks for sharing the happy news.

How did you actually manage? By sending mail to the mentioned ids will enable the "Organise health examinations" link under the newborn entry section or HAP ID will be separately shared by CO?


----------



## KAR1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yempee said:


> Thanks for sharing the happy news.
> 
> How did you actually manage? By sending mail to the mentioned ids will enable the "Organise health examinations" link under the newborn entry section or HAP ID will be separately shared by CO?


Received HAP ID in separate email.


Regards,


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

KAR1 said:


> Received HAP ID in separate email.
> 
> 
> Regards,


I have one more clarification.

Will HAP ID alone serve the purpose? When I check with the clinic they have asked me to carry "record-medical-history.pdf (eMedical Referral letter)" to undergo the medical examination.

As per my understanding, this can be generated only via "Organise health examinations" link?

How did you manage this?


----------



## KAR1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yempee said:


> I have one more clarification.
> 
> Will HAP ID alone serve the purpose? When I check with the clinic they have asked me to carry "record-medical-history.pdf (eMedical Referral letter)" to undergo the medical examination.
> 
> ...


I guess we can generate emedical referral letter however didnt ask from clinic they needs only HAP ID letter which we received and our appointment due is next week. so lets see.


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

KAR1 said:


> I guess we can generate emedical referral letter however didnt ask from clinic they needs only HAP ID letter which we received and our appointment due is next week. so lets see.


In your case have you received only plain HAP ID in the mail or does it contains any PDF which details newborn name,HAP ID and details of the medical test need to undergo.


----------



## KAR1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yempee said:


> In your case have you received only plain HAP ID in the mail or does it contains any PDF which details newborn name,HAP ID and details of the medical test need to undergo.


I received in PDF including newbron details and HAP ID also test detail which is medical examination mentioned on it.


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

KAR1 said:


> Hi Yempee, Any update have you received HAP ID?


Today 'Organise health examinations' link was enabled under 'View health assessment' section of the newborn and HAP ID generated with the same.


----------



## Raghulkutty (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi any one has got Visa's after completing Baby health checkup. May I know how much time took it once we submitted the medicals?


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

29 days back I have pressed "Information Provided" button after completing newborn health checkup. No updates after that. 
Did anyone make any progress after completing the newborn medical?


----------



## jamesjihin88 (Aug 20, 2016)

Same status here. I clicked on info provided on feb 2 after addition of baby. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear Experts,

could you let me know much does it cost for adding a child after lodging but before granting visa? As I read on their website stating that: "There is no fee to add a newborn child to your application".
But as I checked with one forum mate and he said that it cost him 929 AU$. why it is different? how about your cases?
You can check on Border website in below Link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/189-nz/if-you-have-a-newborn-child.aspx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> could you let me know much does it cost for adding a child after lodging but before granting visa? As I read on their website stating that: "There is no fee to add a newborn child to your application".
> But as I checked with one forum mate and he said that it cost him 929 AU$. why it is different? how about your cases?
> You can check on Border website in below Link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/189-nz/if-you-have-a-newborn-child.aspx


A newborn child, born after the lodging of the PR visa application, but before the application is processed is added free

The rules are crystal clear and there is no scope for ambiguity 

Under what circumstances the other member was charged, I cannot comment without knowing the complete facts 

Cheers


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Newbienz, 
I believe so, I sent them all the docs required in their website by email to [email protected] and upload to immiaccount under my wife's section (mine is full, reach 60 files max), nothing to do now, just wait for it.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi,
Just to inform that I receive email from GSM.Allocated today notifying that she has been added to my application. And in the PDF also the request for more in asking to do the health examination with HAP ID attached. in my Immi Account at her name, I clicked on "Arrange health assessment" as usual and made a call to IMO organization for booking.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Hi,
> Just to inform that I receive email from GSM.Allocated today notifying that she has been added to my application. And in the PDF also the request for more in asking to do the health examination with HAP ID attached. in my Immi Account at her name, I clicked on "Arrange health assessment" as usual and made a call to IMO organization for booking.


So u didn't pay $929 like I did ?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

mhr123 said:


> So u didn't pay $929 like I did ?




I haven’t received any info regarding that, so I am not sure whether I have to pay or not. It’s likely that I don’t have to, but Let’s see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raghulkutty (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi Yempee,

Did you got any update after medicals?


----------



## Raghulkutty (Feb 8, 2018)

Dear all,

May I know how much time currently how much time will it take to receive visa once after baby medicals completed


----------



## vindh (May 19, 2017)

No Idea....m in same boat waiting since one month for the visa. Others....please let us know if you have already received the visa, and timelines


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Adding a baby to 189 visa is usually a 2 step process. 

*Step 1: *You send an email to the CO requesting to add the baby. You need to provide 1022, passport and birth Certificate.

1.a: CO will add the baby and send you an email with details for acknowledgement.
<This takes min 28 Days>

1.b: You check the details and if all ok, send a confirmation to CO, if something is wrong you inform the CO accordingly. 
1.c: If all OK then it goes to Step 2. 

*Step 2:* CO add's details and generates HAP ID for Baby (we cannot generate HAP ID for baby, CO has to do it).
<This takes min 28 days>

2.a: You get medicals and send report to CO. 

Final: Now your Visa processing starts. Timelines depend on the stage when you put your application on hold and can vary from 1 week to months.

Personally for me.. Step 1 and 2 took close to 72 days (including weekends). But after submitting the medicals i received my grant is a week. This was probably because i had put my application on HOLD after 34 weeks of paying the VISA fees (with hopes for an early Grant.). I know of friends for whom it took 2-3 months post adding the baby.

Regards 
Hannibal


----------



## Raghulkutty (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks Hannibal...I had paid my visa fees on Oct 2nd and completed my baby medicals on mar 8th. Will hope for the best.


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello Raghul,

Can you please update me on the process of adding the baby visa. In my case me and my wife has the PR and we are in India and we have a 6 month old without PR. Can you please help us with the process.


Regards,
Shri


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Dear All, 
I have lodged VISA application on 12/03/2018, still now no CO contacted and application is still in 'received' status.

I am blessed with baby boy a few weeks back.
Though no CO contacted me yet, I still uploaded form 1022 along with Passport and BC, in Immiaccount.

My question is do I also need to email these documents to dibp (apart from uploading in Immi) for enabling Hap Id?
If yes, what is the email address?
Please advise.

Many Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

shrisam said:


> Hello Raghul,
> 
> Can you please update me on the process of adding the baby visa. In my case me and my wife has the PR and we are in India and we have a 6 month old without PR. Can you please help us with the process.
> 
> ...


We are in the similar case. We are granted 190 visa already on 2016. Living offshore in Canada now. recently We have a newborn 👶. Anyone kindly guide me on what to do to add a newborn after grant while offshore.
Thank you.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> We are in the similar case. We are granted 190 visa already on 2016. Living offshore in Canada now. recently We have a newborn 👶. Anyone kindly guide me on what to do to add a newborn after grant while offshore.
> Thank you.


You cannot add a dependent to a 190 visa that has already been granted. You need to submit an application for a child visa 101.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You cannot add a dependent to a 190 visa that has already been granted. You need to submit an application for a child visa 101.




Thank you for your reply. Can I apply online or if paper base than where to send the application ? Thanks


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Black_Rose said:


> Thank you for your reply. Can I apply online or if paper base than where to send the application ? Thanks


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/101-#tab-content-1

Please go through it.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Got invite and child delivery in August*

Hi All,

I got my invite on May 22nd. I will be lodging my visa next week. I have all the documents ready except Wife's medicals due to pregnancy.

Good that I came across this thread and looks like I got to wait for CO to assign HAP ID.

What is the procedure and what are all the other documents that I need to provide here ?

I have HAP ID for my wife but its just that medicals is pending for her


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invite on May 22nd. I will be lodging my visa next week. I have all the documents ready except Wife's medicals due to pregnancy.
> 
> ...


Also In case if there is no CO contact by the time baby is born can I generate HAP ID for my baby and do everything self and just upload the documents ? Is that doable and valid ?


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Also In case if there is no CO contact by the time baby is born can I generate HAP ID for my baby and do everything self and just upload the documents ? Is that doable and valid ?




No it cannot be done by our own, new born addition to our application will be done by CO only, all you have to do is inform CO about your new born or spouse pregnancy with due date then you will be receiving CO contact email - request for more documents (baby documents after birth), after baby birth upload the new born documents(BC,PP & Form1022) in immiaccount and inform to CO through email that you uploaded all baby documents, upon doing this with in 2weeks time you will be receiving one more CO contact - request for baby medicals with HAP ID attachment ( that means baby added to your application by CO you can see your baby name in your immiaccount and HAP ID generated for medicals), after that you can schedule appointment for baby medicals and proceed further, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

naveenttf said:


> No it cannot be done by our own, new born addition to our application will be done by CO only, all you have to do is inform CO about your new born or spouse pregnancy with due date then you will be receiving CO contact email - request for more documents (baby documents after birth), after baby birth upload the new born documents(BC,PP & Form1022) in immiaccount and inform to CO through email that you uploaded all baby documents, upon doing this with in 2weeks time you will be receiving one more CO contact - request for baby medicals with HAP ID attachment ( that means baby added to your application by CO you can see your baby name in your immiaccount and HAP ID generated for medicals), after that you can schedule appointment for baby medicals and proceed further, thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naveen thanks a lot for the detailed explanation. Looks like this is going to further delay my grant. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vinaus1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi team,
I have a different problem.Today my PR got granted.This has been granted for me my wife and my son.Not for my daughter(3 months old).Actually I submitted Form 1022 along with BC and Passport in the immiaccount.Sicne CO conattc didn't happen I could not mail anyone.But today I got the grant without considering my daughter;s case.Even HAP ID is not generated for her.
Kindly help me here on what to do next.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

vinaus1 said:


> Hi team,
> I have a different problem.Today my PR got granted.This has been granted for me my wife and my son.Not for my daughter(3 months old).Actually I submitted Form 1022 along with BC and Passport in the immiaccount.Sicne CO conattc didn't happen I could not mail anyone.But today I got the grant without considering my daughter;s case.Even HAP ID is not generated for her.
> Kindly help me here on what to do next.


How did you submit your Spouse's medical & X-ray when she was Pregnant.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

vinaus1 said:


> Hi team,
> I have a different problem.Today my PR got granted.This has been granted for me my wife and my son.Not for my daughter(3 months old).Actually I submitted Form 1022 along with BC and Passport in the immiaccount.Sicne CO conattc didn't happen I could not mail anyone.But today I got the grant without considering my daughter;s case.Even HAP ID is not generated for her.
> Kindly help me here on what to do next.


I am afraid there is little you can do about it. Actually the trick for adding the expected newborn is not to submit wife's medical due to pregnancy. In your case, you submitted the medical regardless of pregnancy so CO didnt know about it. 

Contact your CO and inform them that you already uploaded the newborn documents on your immiaccount and they might be able to help. Otherwise, you will have to apply for child visa 101.


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

vinaus1 said:


> Hi team,
> I have a different problem.Today my PR got granted.This has been granted for me my wife and my son.Not for my daughter(3 months old).Actually I submitted Form 1022 along with BC and Passport in the immiaccount.Sicne CO conattc didn't happen I could not mail anyone.But today I got the grant without considering my daughter;s case.Even HAP ID is not generated for her.
> Kindly help me here on what to do next.


I am in the same boat, please enable direct message so that I can talk to you. Thanks!


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

vinaus1 said:


> Hi team,
> I have a different problem.Today my PR got granted.This has been granted for me my wife and my son.Not for my daughter(3 months old).Actually I submitted Form 1022 along with BC and Passport in the immiaccount.Sicne CO conattc didn't happen I could not mail anyone.But today I got the grant without considering my daughter;s case.Even HAP ID is not generated for her.
> Kindly help me here on what to do next.


Hey VinAus1, can you please enable direct message on your account. I am in a similar situation and would like to discuss about next steps. Thanks!


----------



## vinaus1 (Jun 20, 2018)

tarunluthra said:


> Hey VinAus1, can you please enable direct message on your account. I am in a similar situation and would like to discuss about next steps. Thanks!


I am very new to expat.Cna you please help me in initiating a private chat?


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

vinaus1 said:


> tarunluthra said:
> 
> 
> > Hey VinAus1, can you please enable direct message on your account. I am in a similar situation and would like to discuss about next steps. Thanks!
> ...


Click on my profile and send me a direct message. Or you can enable yours by going to account setting and check direct message.


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

vinaus1 said:


> tarunluthra said:
> 
> 
> > Hey VinAus1, can you please enable direct message on your account. I am in a similar situation and would like to discuss about next steps. Thanks!
> ...


Any luck?


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> vinaus1 said:
> 
> 
> > tarunluthra said:
> ...


I can see you enabled direct messages, please check your inbox.


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

SqOats said:


> vinaus1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi team,
> ...



Friends, can anyone of you please guide, what are our options. I have already sent an email to them but all I have got is automated reply. Since the application is finalised, I cant do any update us click on immi account. Please suggest. Thanks!


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invite on May 22nd. I will be lodging my visa next week. I have all the documents ready except Wife's medicals due to pregnancy.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I'll be in a similar situation. Expecting an invite in October or November and we're expecting a baby in the first week of December. I see from your signature that you informed CO after lodging visa.

1) How much time did the CO take to add the baby in your case and generate HAP ID
2) When you uploaded Form 1221, passports did you inform CO or only upload
3) What do you advise, to wait for the baby to be born than lodge the visa (I understand this would lead to additional costs), but can we save time by delaying the lodgement of visa and adding the baby as an additional member so I could generate HAP ID and avoid the delay.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

arkind13 said:


> Hello,
> I'll be in a similar situation. Expecting an invite in October or November and we're expecting a baby in the first week of December. I see from your signature that you informed CO after lodging visa.
> 
> 1) How much time did the CO take to add the baby in your case and generate HAP ID
> ...


1) How much time did the CO take to add the baby in your case and generate HAP ID

Yet to be added. I am still waiting for my application to be picked and awaiting CO to generate HAP ID

2) When you uploaded Form 1221, passports did you inform CO or only upload

Only if you know who you CO is after your case gets picked you stand a chance to emailing CO else you will have to uploaded 1221,Passport,BCC of child. The addition to the application is at free of cost since the child is born during the process.

3) What do you advise, to wait for the baby to be born than lodge the visa (I understand this would lead to additional costs), but can we save time by delaying the lodgement of visa and adding the baby as an additional member so I could generate HAP ID and avoid the delay.

Do not ever delay your lodgement since attaching your child has nothing to do with it.

All you need to do is put your wife's medicals on hold and wait for CO to tag your child so that HAP ID for your child is generated. You can then do medicals for both at one stretch and inform CO


----------



## nepalibabu1 (May 30, 2017)

During my application process, we were blessed by a newborn so I have requested the CO for the addition of newborn by sending the child passport and form 1022.

At present, I am waiting for the HAP ID and by reading this forum I think its really hard to get it.

In my case my child's name is seen in the "attach documents" page but not seen in the "Health Assesment" TAB so what do you suggest. Is it normal or I have some problem.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

nepalibabu1 said:


> During my application process, we were blessed by a newborn so I have requested the CO for the addition of newborn by sending the child passport and form 1022.
> 
> At present, I am waiting for the HAP ID and by reading this forum I think its really hard to get it.
> 
> In my case my child's name is seen in the "attach documents" page but not seen in the "Health Assesment" TAB so what do you suggest. Is it normal or I have some problem.


You will have to explicitly again attach your child's passport and birth certificate in his own document section.

Once this is done , drop a reminder to CO stating that documents are uploaded successfully now.

Then in health assessment section you will see HAP ID generated


----------



## nepalibabu1 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the reply

I hope things go as you say. 

I have attached the documents in the immi account. Now I will drop an email so as per your experience how long will it take to generate the HAP ID?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

nepalibabu1 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I hope things go as you say.
> 
> I have attached the documents in the immi account. Now I will drop an email so as per your experience how long will it take to generate the HAP ID?


Change the email subject line to include the Word "URGENT". You will get one soon


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Can someone advice me what exactly form and documents do I need to apply for child’s 101 subclass visa. I am a PR living outside Australia and want to apply for my newborns 101 visa. Confused about different form and requirement hence seeking help. Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Can anyone confirm?

Its been more than 1.5 months now since I have submitted Form 1022 and notified CO of my new born baby.

Passport and birth certificate has also been supplied but their haven't been any CO contact yet.

Any idea how long these days usually CO take to response back with addition of my new born baby?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BC,PP and form 1022 submitted on 24th Oct, still no contact from CO..how long do we have to wait in worst case scenario? Any idea guys??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> BC,PP and form 1022 submitted on 24th Oct, still no contact from CO..how long do we have to wait in worst case scenario? Any idea guys??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Call the customer care and try your luck.

I did that for me to quickly reflect my son's name in my application .

I completed the medicals and its been close to a month and awaiting grant


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hey guys, appreciate if anybody can give advice on my situation.

I logged my 189 visa application last week and now booking appointment for medical check. Just find out that there’s a high chance that my wife got pregnant. If she is indeed pregnant, unlikely that she can go for chest xray.
1) She had done a chest x ray from a reputed hospital 6 months ago. Can we appeal to DHA and get a waiver / submit the old x ray? We are living in Singapore for the past 8 years.
2) If a waiver is not possible, then do we have to wait till the baby is born for our application to be processed? Will CO look at everything else first?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andy2904 said:


> Hey guys, appreciate if anybody can give advice on my situation.
> 
> I logged my 189 visa application last week and now booking appointment for medical check. Just find out that there’s a high chance that my wife got pregnant. If she is indeed pregnant, unlikely that she can go for chest xray.
> 1) She had done a chest x ray from a reputed hospital 6 months ago. Can we appeal to DHA and get a waiver / submit the old x ray? We are living in Singapore for the past 8 years.
> ...


Answers Inline


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Today our new born is added to our application but while printing referral letter for organising health, I noticed that my child surname is mistake. What to do guys?? 
I got HAP ID too in the same mistake name. What will happen? Will I get new HAP ID for my child or not?? Need help guys..
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Today our new born is added to our application but while printing referral letter for organising health, I noticed that my child surname is mistake. What to do guys??
> I got HAP ID too in the same mistake name. What will happen? Will I get new HAP ID for my child or not?? Need help guys..
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Reply CO explaining the same having the subject including URGENT.

When did you request to add your new born? I am still waiting for the same. Thanks


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Reply CO explaining the same having the subject including URGENT.
> 
> When did you request to add your new born? I am still waiting for the same. Thanks


Thank you for your suggestion..i submitted the docs on 24th October.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion..i submitted the docs on 24th October.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Nice. I submitted on 5th October. So mine CO contact shouldn’t be too far.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have filed my 189 visa with my wife. We are expecting a child in mid January therefore we have not done the medicals for my wife. We will do the medicals after child birth

Right now, In my visa application in immiaccount, my visa application status is *Received *with *Yellow flag* and "Arrange health examination" is mention under action required. This might be because my wife's medical is not submitted.

I have one question:
1. Do we have to ask CO to generate HAPID for my wife as well. I know that we have to ask CO to add and generate HAPID for child, but do we have to ask for wife too.

According to my understanding, I can generate my wife's HAPID of my own by going to Health assessment tab and then under health assessment tab, click on my wife section to generate referral letter. Please confirm if my understanding is correct.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Nice. I submitted on 5th October. So mine CO contact shouldn’t be too far.


Yeah it shouldn't be far..i am wondering how long CO will take to correct my baby's name..looks like its going to be another chapter of waiting..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Yeah it shouldn't be far..i am wondering how long CO will take to correct my baby's name..looks like its going to be another chapter of waiting..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I have heard people sending emails having word URGENT in subject catches CO's attention sooner. So hope for the best. You might hear back in a week.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

The timeframe to submit child medical is only 28days, what if CO do not correct my baby's name before that? Plz help guys if someone got any idea in this regard.
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> The timeframe to submit child medical is only 28days, what if CO do not correct my baby's name before that? Plz help guys if someone got any idea in this regard.
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi Brother , I have messaged the call center number. The CO will act on it accordingly.

Do send CO reminders on the date lapse. 

I have question here though , are you missing your child name itself in the application or are you missing only HAP ID for your child.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Brother , I have messaged the call center number. The CO will act on it accordingly.
> 
> Do send CO reminders on the date lapse.
> 
> I have question here though , are you missing your child name itself in the application or are you missing only HAP ID for your child.


CO added my child and provided HAP, the problem is, s/he spelled her surname SHRETHA instead of SHRESTHA. Hence, the referral letter contains the HAP Id but different surname than that in the passport..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> CO added my child and provided HAP, the problem is, s/he spelled her surname SHRETHA instead of SHRESTHA. Hence, the referral letter contains the HAP Id but different surname than that in the passport..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Then call the hotline and ask them to escalate the case or drop a note to CO regarding your request


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> CO added my child and provided HAP, the problem is, s/he spelled her surname SHRETHA instead of SHRESTHA. Hence, the referral letter contains the HAP Id but different surname than that in the passport..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Damn, that is frustrating. 

Please do update the thread if the CO team do get back to you rectifying the mistake and when. 

Good thing is your whole family unit is on the Immiaccount at least.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have filed my 189 visa with my wife. We are expecting a child in mid January therefore we have not done the medicals for my wife. We will do the medicals after child birth

Right now, In my visa application in immiaccount, my visa application status is Received with Yellow flag and "Arrange health examination" is mention under action required. This might be because my wife's medical is not submitted.

Anyone here who's case was similar to mine saw this type of visa application status??Is this ok?


----------



## nepalibabu1 (May 30, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion..i submitted the docs on 24th October.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



I have a similar case.

In my iimi account, They have added my child's name in "Applicant's Home" and in "Attach Documents" but they have not added in the section of "Health assessments"

What was the situation during your case? Is it normal?


----------



## giangpham (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm in the same situation. I lodged my application a month ago without the police check for my self and any medical check (three family members). No CO contact yet. My wife is pregnant so I know there will be a delay to our visa processing. My question is how should I inform DHA of my wife's pregnancy so that they put our application on hold. Should I just wait for first CO contact and somehow reply him with the situation? Many thanks


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

giangpham said:


> Hi guys, I'm in the same situation. I lodged my application a month ago without the police check for my self and any medical check (three family members). No CO contact yet. My wife is pregnant so I know there will be a delay to our visa processing. My question is how should I inform DHA of my wife's pregnancy so that they put our application on hold. Should I just wait for first CO contact and somehow reply him with the situation? Many thanks


Hi Giangpham,

I am also on the same boat. We are expecting child around 23-Jan-2019. I have already lodged visa 189 on 28-Sep. No CO contact till now. 
I am waiting for CO contact. Once he makes contact, I will let him know about my circumstances and will request him to put my case on hold till child birth.

When did you submitted your application and when are you expecting your child? May be we should stick together as our cases are same.

Regards,
Arvind Joshi


----------



## giangpham (Jul 28, 2018)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Giangpham,
> 
> I am also on the same boat. We are expecting child around 23-Jan-2019. I have already lodged visa 189 on 28-Sep. No CO contact till now.
> I am waiting for CO contact. Once he makes contact, I will let him know about my circumstances and will request him to put my case on hold till child birth.
> ...


I lodged like 1 month ago. My child is coming in early April so you'll get there before me. Also any idea if the CO will put our cases on hold with and will only start checking documents once we submit all medical checks?

Regards
Giang


----------



## bigm0n (Jan 17, 2016)

I can share my story if it helps. 

My 189 was applied in Mar'17 and I was waiting eagerly since Baby was Due in Dec'17.

I was constantly following up with CO over email/ call on fortnightly basis but all I got was application in progress.

My idea was either get the validation well before delivery or we'll after since mother can't travel soonish. 

With no mode of communication, 1st October I decided to update my application to put on hold thru online application update stating Baby Due in Dec'17 and we can't travel till Mar'18 even if granted. No documentation provided from myside. October passed no one gave a ****.

Mid November I got email stating they are ready to give me grant but then I'd have to travel by early Jan which was my nightmare. Only because I've updated my condition in application, they actually noticed and courteous enough to consult me before click the bomb. 

I said I can't make it, logic is even we got the visa, Baby has to get its own visa which is again lot of paperwork /time and visa cost ofcourse. 

CO gave me 2nd option that once baby is born in Dec, provide passport and filled form. Me and wify have to get fresh police certy since current one will expire by then ( valid only 1 yr). 

By end of December all documents uploaded and requested to resume the process, sent email as well. I was lucky enough to arrange all documents in jiffy since Indian embassy works way better in Singapore than local PASSPORT OFFICE. 

within 3 weeks I got grant and completed validation in March'18

Moral is keep ur application updated since thats the only mode of communication. Processing time can be variable based on quality of document or how much it convince the CO + ur stars. 

After March'18 I got serious busy in project delivery till October. Q4 being cool down period the relocation thought sparked again and managed to secure a decent permanent job to begin in Sydney staring Mid Jan'19.

Physically & Mentally getting ready to say Bye Bye Singapore after 6 Years and Hello Sydney.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

giangpham said:


> I lodged like 1 month ago. My child is coming in early April so you'll get there before me. Also any idea if the CO will put our cases on hold with and will only start checking documents once we submit all medical checks?
> 
> Regards
> Giang



I have not idea when they will start checking all the documents. I have just waiting for the CO contact right now. Once he will contact, I will explain him my situation and put my application on hold till child birth. Let's c how it goes.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

There will be tab on your spouses health referral form stating that she is pregg and than rest all checks ups will be done accordingly. That's should be way to move ahead i suppose afaik.


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hey guys, has anybody used this pregnancy undertaking form:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1392.pdf

We just found out that my wife is pregnant after lodging the application 10 days ago. We are exploring if we can get some sort of x-ray waiver/defer rather than putting it on hold. My wife had a Chest X Ray done 4 months ago too. Can we submit that as an alternative or do other form of TB testing?

Should I reach out to CO directly and explaining the situation?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

andy2904 said:


> Hey guys, has anybody used this pregnancy undertaking form:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1392.pdf
> 
> We just found out that my wife is pregnant after lodging the application 10 days ago. We are exploring if we can get some sort of x-ray waiver/defer rather than putting it on hold. My wife had a Chest X Ray done 4 months ago too. Can we submit that as an alternative or do other form of TB testing?
> ...


According to the form (Form 1392) - it seems one should only fill it if asked for it. 

Was your partners chest x-ray from an approved panel physician? If yes, probably worth letting the CO know along with the HAP ID for that test.


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> According to the form (Form 1392) - it seems one should only fill it if asked for it.
> 
> Was your partners chest x-ray from an approved panel physician? If yes, probably worth letting the CO know along with the HAP ID for that test.


Unfortunately, my wife did not have any HAP ID when she did that health check. It was with a reputed hospital in Singapore though. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

andy2904 said:


> Unfortunately, my wife did not have any HAP ID when she did that health check. It was with a reputed hospital in Singapore though. Not sure if that helps.


Don't think it will mate - but never hurts to check with the CO. 

Congrats on the family getting larger  

Lots of people have put their applications on hold, added their child to their application (at no cost), and got visas for all.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

andy2904 said:


> Hey guys, has anybody used this pregnancy undertaking form:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1392.pdf
> 
> We just found out that my wife is pregnant after lodging the application 10 days ago. We are exploring if we can get some sort of x-ray waiver/defer rather than putting it on hold. My wife had a Chest X Ray done 4 months ago too. Can we submit that as an alternative or do other form of TB testing?
> ...


Did you not mark the tab out on her health assessment form that applicant is preg.


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Did you not mark the tab out on her health assessment form that applicant is preg.


When I clicked that to generate HAP ID we didn't know that she is pregnant. Only found out yesterday.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

andy2904 said:


> When I clicked that to generate HAP ID we didn't know that she is pregnant. Only found out yesterday.



Now then as per DHA below is what needs to be done:

Sign in to ImmiAccount, update details and upload form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances.

a colour scan of your baby's birth certificate

a colour scan of your baby's passport pages (showing photo, personal details, and passport issue and expiry dates)

You can give us your baby's passport pages later (if the baby doesn't have a passport yet). But we will not make a decision on your visa application until we have them.

What happens next
When we have received all the documents, we will add your baby to your application. If we grant you the visa, your baby will be granted the visa too.

Cost
It is free to add your baby to your visa application.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all, thank you all for the information shared on this process. I'm also in the same boat and will update the progress here.

I'm waiting for my baby's passport, ETA 8-JAN-19, will upload immediately then with BC and 1022.

I still haven't done our (myself, wife, kid1, kid2) medicals and PCC, waiting for kid3 particulars because i want our entry dates deadline to be the same.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I got CO contact today asking for my wife's medical. As she is pregnant therefore medical is pending. How to let CO know that I want to put my visa application on hold until child birth. What is the mode of communication here? Do I have to send mail or update somewhere in Visa application.

Please help anyone.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got CO contact today asking for my wife's medical. As she is pregnant therefore medical is pending. How to let CO know that I want to put my visa application on hold until child birth. What is the mode of communication here? Do I have to send mail or update somewhere in Visa application.
> 
> Please help anyone.


I would suggest you to go for medicals and while creating a HAP ID for your wife, the one of the declaration asks if you are pregnant? Answer YES to that in case of your wife and then the panel clinic will delay the X-RAY examination until the baby is born. This way your application will be on hold. 

The other way is to email the department but since they have requested medicals so I would say to proceed with it and through the systematic way, your application would be on hold as panel clinic would itself put it on hold until the baby is born. 

Lets hear from experts as well who have gone through the similar situations. 

_Following are the questions asked while creating a HAP ID in case of an adult female:

- Tuberculosis (TB), treatment for tuberculosis?
- Close household contact with Tuberculosis (TB)?
- Prolonged medical treatment and/or repeated hospital admissions for any reason, including a major operation or psychiatric illness
- Psychological/Psychiatric Disorder (including major depression, bipolar disorder or schizophrenia)
- An abnormal or reactive HIV blood test 
- An abnormal or reactive Hepatitis B or Hepatitis C blood test? 
- Cancer or Malignancy in the last 5 years 
- Diabetes 
- Heart condition including coronary disease, hypertension, valve or congenital disease Blood condition (including thalassemia) 
- Kidney or Bladder Disease 
- An ongoing physical or intellectual disability affecting your current or future ability to function independently or be able to work full-time (including autism or developmental delay)
- An addiction to drugs or alcohol 
- Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the counter medication and natural supplements)? Please list
- Are you pregnant?_


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. any idea how long does it take to get grant after the medicals for the new born has been uploaded? 
I just had a CO contact few days back about the new born baby has been added to the application and CO requested for medicals. 
Thanks.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. any idea how long does it take to get grant after the medicals for the new born has been uploaded?
> I just had a CO contact few days back about the new born baby has been added to the application and CO requested for medicals.
> Thanks.


I got contact for medicals on October 16th. Completed medicals for both on October 30th. And still awaiting Grant


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> > Guys.. any idea how long does it take to get grant after the medicals for the new born has been uploaded?
> ...


Usually within 3 months of submitting all the documents, but since it is holiday time in Australia, expect a delay of a month. DHA employees will be back from holidays usually from second week of January.


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got CO contact today asking for my wife's medical. As she is pregnant therefore medical is pending. How to let CO know that I want to put my visa application on hold until child birth. What is the mode of communication here? Do I have to send mail or update somewhere in Visa application.
> 
> Please help anyone.


You should have informed the CO right after you lodged your application about pregnancy. Nonetheless, better to mail them now about it and also fill a form on immiaccount about change in circumstances, requesting to delay the medicals because of above reason.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> You should have informed the CO right after you lodged your application about pregnancy. Nonetheless, better to mail them now about it and also fill a form on immiaccount about change in circumstances, requesting to delay the medicals because of above reason.


Reply back to the email you got requesting for the medicals

Also attach a Doctor certificate confirming the pregnancy and advising that the x Ray should not be done till the baby is delivered 
Try to get the certificate from a DHA clinic

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

tarunluthra said:


> You should have informed the CO right after you lodged your application about pregnancy. Nonetheless, better to mail them now about it and also fill a form on immiaccount about change in circumstances, requesting to delay the medicals because of above reason.



Replied to the mail and requested to defer the wife's medical until after the child birth.
Attached two documents
1. Latest Ultrasonography
2. Latest Gynaecologist prescription report.

Also, communicated through change in circumstances option which is available in ImmiAccount.

I hope this is fine.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

NB said:


> Reply back to the email you got requesting for the medicals
> 
> Also attach a Doctor certificate confirming the pregnancy and advising that the x Ray should not be done till the baby is delivered
> Try to get the certificate from a DHA clinic
> ...


Thanks NB

Replied to the mail and attached below docs in the mail as well as in ImmiAccount. 
1. Latest Ultrasonography showing that wife is 35 week pregnant and expected delivery date
2. Latest Gynaecologist prescription report 

Communicated through change in circumstances option which is available in ImmiAccount. 

I think getting a certificate from DHA clinic is not required as below statement is mentioned in the request more information document.

If you are pregnant
If you are pregnant and required to complete a chest x-ray, you should discuss your options with your *own treating doctor* and the examining panel physician or radiologist. You may choose to either proceed with the chest x-ray, or defer this until after giving birth.If you have chosen to defer the chest x-ray requirement a decision will not be made on yourapplication until after the birth of your child.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> I got contact for medicals on October 16th. Completed medicals for both on October 30th. And still awaiting Grant


Hope you get it soon brother.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Hope you get it soon brother.


Wondering why there is so much delay.

My medicals will expire on March 24th. I called the customer care already to drop a note to CO to see if she is in need of any documents but no contact yet.

Now I understand when people are worried on delayed grant


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Wondering why there is so much delay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm. I had a CO contact on 13th December and my baby was added in the application. CO had requested medicals as well for my wife and daughter and the medicals have been submitted on 31st December. Now waiting...


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Hmm. I had a CO contact on 13th December and my baby was added in the application. CO had requested medicals as well for my wife and daughter and the medicals have been submitted on 31st December. Now waiting...


Guys.. I am in a same boat..submitted daughter's medicals on 21December..now waiting...dont know how long its gonna be..
Please keep updating..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Guys.. I am in a same boat..submitted daughter's medicals on 21December..now waiting...dont know how long its gonna be..
> Please keep updating..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




What I have heard is they take around a week to 3 months for grant.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Guys.. I am in a same boat..submitted daughter's medicals on 21December..now waiting...dont know how long its gonna be..
> Please keep updating..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


So the CO finally corrected the misspelled name in the application ?

You did medical only after that ? How long did the CO take to correct the name ?

How did you chase CO ?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> So the CO finally corrected the misspelled name in the application ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Misspelled name was corrected after 1 week and the CO requested for mediacal of child after 1month. I mailed CO every week and even called customer care several times and also update in immiaccount about the mistake. Now, I guess the real wait begins..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

uploaded baby birth cert, passport and form 1022. waiting game for the CO to contact us.

sig updated.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Hi Guys

After submitting the wife health examination and uploaded the birth certificate and passport for the new born baby, does anyone knows any case that the CO sent the Grant without asking for health examination of the new born baby ?


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> After submitting the wife health examination and uploaded the birth certificate and passport for the new born baby, does anyone knows any case that the CO sent the Grant without asking for health examination of the new born baby ?


Another question, is there anyway to get the baby HAP ID quickly, any email our contact , to push them to provide the HAP ID for the baby ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> After submitting the wife health examination and uploaded the birth certificate and passport for the new born baby, does anyone knows any case that the CO sent the Grant without asking for health examination of the new born baby ?


Not possible. 



ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Another question, is there anyway to get the baby HAP ID quickly, any email our contact , to push them to provide the HAP ID for the baby ?


No. Only CO can add your baby to the application and request medicals.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Only CO can add your baby to the application and request medicals.


Thanks mate, what is the best way to contact the CO, there is any email ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Thanks mate, what is the best way to contact the CO, there is any email ?




[email protected]


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> [email protected]


do we have a history or past cases where CO is not yet allocated, who responded and added the baby to get HAP ID?

im also waiting for the HAPID and plan to do it together for the family.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

molaboy said:


> do we have a history or past cases where CO is not yet allocated, who responded and added the baby to get HAP ID?
> 
> im also waiting for the HAPID and plan to do it together for the family.


I am your example!

I lodged my visa and just after few days my baby was born. I uploaded a form 1022 along with the birth certificate and as soon as baby's passport was ready I uploaded that as well. After 2.5 months, I had a CO contact that the baby has been added and CO requested medicals for my baby and wife.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> I am your example!
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my visa and just after few days my baby was born. I uploaded a form 1022 along with the birth certificate and as soon as baby's passport was ready I uploaded that as well. After 2.5 months, I had a CO contact that the baby has been added and CO requested medicals for my baby and wife.


How long you have been waiting after submission of your baby's medicals? ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> How long you have been waiting after submission of your baby's medicals? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


This is the timeline for BulletAK from their signature:

"Skilled Individual | Internal Auditor - 221214
EOI Date of Effect: Jul 05, 2018 (70+10 Points - 489 [SA])
SA Approval: Sept 20, 2018
Visa Lodged: Sept 29, 2018
CO Contact for new born medicals: Dec 13, 2018
Medicals Uploaded: Jan 01, 2019
Current Status: Visa assessment in progress"


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> How long you have been waiting after submission of your baby's medicals? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Medicals uploaded and IP button pressed on 01 Jan 2019.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> [email protected]


email sent


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Medicals uploaded and IP button pressed on 01 Jan 2019.


In my case, the medicals of my baby was uploaded by panel clinic and I didn't see anywhere IP button..is it OK? Now in my immiaccount, I see "health clearance provided, no action required" under my baby's health assessment section..please, help me out if I am missing something..
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> In my case, the medicals of my baby was uploaded by panel clinic and I didn't see anywhere IP button..is it OK? Now in my immiaccount, I see "health clearance provided, no action required" under my baby's health assessment section..please, help me out if I am missing something..
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




IP button is displayed under Attach Documents section. Go their, at the bottom of the page you will see “I confirm I have provided information as requested” and press it.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> IP button is displayed under Attach Documents section. Go their, at the bottom of the page you will see “I confirm I have provided information as requested” and press it.


For attaching documents..yes I clearly saw that tab but what to attach when medicals have been submitted by panel clinic..??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> For attaching documents..yes I clearly saw that tab but what to attach when medicals have been submitted by panel clinic..??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Nothing needs to be uploaded in case of medicals uploaded by clinic. Just press it so that CO is aware of the information has been provided and the application is ready for further assessment without waiting of CO for 28 days.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Nothing needs to be uploaded in case of medicals uploaded by clinic. Just press it so that CO is aware of the information has been provided and the application is ready for further assessment without waiting of CO for 28 days.


Got it bro..thank you


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Here is the summary of my case:
261111 (Business Analyst)
Age= 30, Edu = 15, Exp= 5, PTE = 20. 
ACS - 28/07/2018
PTE A - L 84, R 84, S 90, W 88 - 07/12/2018 
190 NSW EOI - 19/01/2018 (75 points) 
NSW Pre-invite - 16/02/2018
NSW Nomination - 18/02/2018 
NSW Approval - 04/05/2018
Visa Lodge Date - 04/06/2018

Informed CO through "Update Us" section that we are expecting baby. 
Baby was born on - 16/08/2018
Arranged Passport & Birth Certificate for Baby
1st CO Contact happened requesting for baby docs & Wife Medicals on 20/09/2018
Responded back to CO Contact with Baby's birth certificate, passport and 1022 form on 21/09/2018 

Then waited for 110 days, for CO to respond and provide me the HAP ID for baby.

2nd CO Contact happened requesting medicals for Baby on 03/01/2019

Now scheduled the Medicals for Baby on 10/01/2019


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Nothing needs to be uploaded in case of medicals uploaded by clinic. Just press it so that CO is aware of the information has been provided and the application is ready for further assessment without waiting of CO for 28 days.


Hi BulletAK,

I guess our cases are very similar at this moment, lets keep each other updated.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

theillusionist said:


> Hi BulletAK,
> 
> 
> 
> I guess our cases are very similar at this moment, lets keep each other updated.




Done buddy.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

theillusionist said:


> Informed CO through "Update Us" section that we are expecting baby.
> Baby was born on - 16/08/2018
> Arranged Passport & Birth Certificate for Baby
> 1st CO Contact happened requesting for baby docs & Wife Medicals on 20/09/2018
> ...


wow, that was a long one, your baby is about to be one month old.


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

molaboy said:


> wow, that was a long one, your baby is about to be one month old.


She is 5 months old 
Born on Aug 16th.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

theillusionist said:


> Here is the summary of my case:
> 261111 (Business Analyst)
> Age= 30, Edu = 15, Exp= 5, PTE = 20.
> ACS - 28/07/2018
> ...


110 days to add baby to application..
You Give me Hope Buddy, i am waiting for CO add my New Born Son Since 29th Nov, its 43 days and counting..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> 110 days to add baby to application..
> You Give me Hope Buddy, i am waiting for CO add my New Born Son Since 29th Nov, its 43 days and counting..


What I have noticed is, they usually add new born baby once they are all satisfied with your other claims you have made i.e. you are ready to be granted a visa and its just that the last task is remaining for them to complete i.e. to add the new born baby and to request medicals.

The same goes for the 2nd installment payment in case of partner unable to proof functional English. This is the last thing they request before granting visas.

This is just my observation though.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi All,

I received 189 invite yesterday, thanks everyone on this forum for helping and supporting me !!

I have few queries here to proceed further.

My wife is approximately 6 months pregnant currently and her EDD is 10 April. 

I am not sure how to go ahead on applying for visa.

Here is my plan - 

I am planning to go for medical alone (myself) and upload all required documents in next one week time. I will also upload medical prescription regarding wife’s pregnancy along with the latest ultrasound report. 

Hope CO will contact for wife’s medical in April first week. I will able to upload wife’a medical and newborn birth certificate and passport by May first week. After that I will wait for CO to add newborn in the VISA application. Once successfully added by CO, I will go for newborn’s medical. 

And then will wait for golden mail !!

Please comment and guide me on this topic.

Thanks !!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received 189 invite yesterday, thanks everyone on this forum for helping and supporting me !!
> 
> ...


Else what you can do is.

Book medicals for you and your wife as well. For all female adult applicants, they do ask if you are pregnant while generation HAP ID. Mark it as YES and proceed with the medicals by booking an appointment with the panel clinic.

Panel clinic will then hold the x-ray of your wife as she is pregnant. Your case will be then on hold until baby's birth and you can complete xray after the baby is born.

Once the baby is born. Upload form 1022 along with birth certificate of your baby. Meanwhile if CO contacts you to complete medicals, then you can notify CO about the situation as in why xray cant be done. 

Do apply for baby's passport as soon as possible and once received, upload that as well. CO will then add your baby and will ask for the medicals. You can then complete medicals of your wife as well (remaining xray).

This is what I think could be another way you can proceed through, systematically. Else you can just defer the medicals of your wife and after visa lodgment, email at [email protected] and notify CO against the pregnancy.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Else what you can do is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey thanks for detail reply !!

Few more followup queries -

- What time normally takes in getting newborn’s birth certificate in India (specifically in Gurgaon, Haryana) ?

- What time normally takes in getting newborn’s passport in India ? 

- How much it will cost adding newborn in the visa application?

Thanks !!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey thanks for detail reply !!
> 
> Few more followup queries -
> 
> ...




For the first two questions, I dont have any idea because I am from Pakistan 

Baby born after visa lodgement are added free of cost.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> For the first two questions, I dont have any idea because I am from Pakistan
> 
> Baby born after visa lodgement are added free of cost.




Thanks !!


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone else from India can help on these queries please - 

- What time normally takes in getting newborn’s birth certificate in India (specifically in Gurgaon, Haryana) ?

- What time normally takes in getting newborn’s passport in India ? 

Thanks !!


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Is it possible to contact the relevant authorities directly to get an approximate timeline?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone else from India can help on these queries please -
> 
> - What time normally takes in getting newborn’s birth certificate in India (specifically in Gurgaon, Haryana) ?
> 
> ...


when you fill form for birth certificate (decide a name within hours of both, and fill birth certificate form before discharge) in hospital they will give you tentative time when BC will be available, then only take appointment for passport. I got in a week in bangalore ., from now only keep an eye on earliest passport appointment availability trends in your city.
As soon as you get the birth certificate take an appointment for passport,beware some time new passport appointment you get up to one month later in normal and in 15 days in Tatkal, keep an eye on earliest passport appointment availability in your city.
I lost some time and checked appointment only when I received BC, If i would have know that appointment will be available 15 days later, I would have taken appointment on the day I decided name..


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> when you fill form for birth certificate (decide a name within hours of both, and fill birth certificate form before discharge) in hospital they will give you tentative time when BC will be available, then only take appointment for passport. I got in a week in bangalore ., from now only keep an eye on earliest passport appointment availability trends in your city.
> As soon as you get the birth certificate take an appointment for passport,beware some time new passport appointment you get up to one month later in normal and in 15 days in Tatkal, keep an eye on earliest passport appointment availability in your city.
> I lost some time and checked appointment only when I received BC, If i would have know that appointment will be available 15 days later, I would have taken appointment on the day I decided name..




Hey thanks for quick response !!

I checked on fresh passport appointment availability at Gurgaon and finding that it is available for the next day (on 15th Jan) currently. Strangely for Tatkal service, next availability slot is after a week time (on 21st Jan).

I am more concerned about time taken in issuing birth certificate. As it seems that a lot of people had miserable time during getting BC and additionally I do expect that Gurgaon will have degraded service than Bangalore.

Thanks !!


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Australianpr2017 said:


> vineetanandjha said:
> 
> 
> > when you fill form for birth certificate (decide a name within hours of both, and fill birth certificate form before discharge) in hospital they will give you tentative time when BC will be available, then only take appointment for passport. I got in a week in bangalore ., from now only keep an eye on earliest passport appointment availability trends in your city.
> ...


Visit to the hospital where you are planning delivery and ask them how soon they can get it for you. It is via hospital only everywhere in india. Show your willingness to spend few extra bucks as service fees for getting it quicker. If you can’t visit call them. They will be the best person to le you know abt BC timescales.


----------



## rickyM7 (Jul 28, 2018)

vineetanandjha said:


> when you fill form for birth certificate (decide a name within hours of both, and fill birth certificate form before discharge) in hospital they will give you tentative time when BC will be available, then only take appointment for passport. I got in a week in bangalore ., from now only keep an eye on earliest passport appointment availability trends in your city.
> As soon as you get the birth certificate take an appointment for passport,beware some time new passport appointment you get up to one month later in normal and in 15 days in Tatkal, keep an eye on earliest passport appointment availability in your city.
> I lost some time and checked appointment only when I received BC, If i would have know that appointment will be available 15 days later, I would have taken appointment on the day I decided name..


In India does a birth certificate includes baby name ? As you suggested decide the name within hours, I thought it has only details of both parents.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

rickyM7 said:


> vineetanandjha said:
> 
> 
> > when you fill form for birth certificate (decide a name within hours of both, and fill birth certificate form before discharge) in hospital they will give you tentative time when BC will be available, then only take appointment for passport. I got in a week in bangalore ., from now only keep an eye on earliest passport appointment availability trends in your city.
> ...


If you don’t fill the name in the BC form , you will get BC without name like B/o “ mothers name” and then you have eventually will have to get it update later because you need a BC with baby’s name for passport. I am assume DHA will also ask for BC with baby’s name. So instead of a two step process for BC, decide the name and get final BC in one go. For details check with hospital where delivery is planned, as process key slightly vary from state to state in India.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> [email protected]


this worked like a charm! got my baby added with HAPID!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

molaboy said:


> this worked like a charm! got my baby added with HAPID!




Glad it worked. Congrats


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

October 16th first notification from CO to complete Wife's medicals , the next day wrote to CO requesting to add child - this was done with no gaps. Child got added swiftly.

Completed both their medicals on October 30th. Submitted it with receipt but then no news. Going to be three months almost.

In between , relocated to US and added those details to CO. 

Not sure how long it is going to take. I hope and pray the worry factor should not overtake me


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> October 16th first notification from CO to complete Wife's medicals , the next day wrote to CO requesting to add child - this was done with no gaps. Child got added swiftly.
> 
> Completed both their medicals on October 30th. Submitted it with receipt but then no news. Going to be three months almost.
> 
> ...




When you requested to CO to add child, at time time you had birth certificate and passport of child was available with you ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > October 16th first notification from CO to complete Wife's medicals , the next day wrote to CO requesting to add child - this was done with no gaps. Child got added swiftly.
> ...


Only if you have those CO will add child to the application else the CO won't add your child


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

was checking the required details from the CO contact and noticed that one of my daughters health upload section is saying in progess. im suspecting those clinics i called to check the details probably booked her HAPID, can i ask them to release or they will automatically release/upload new reports once we go for our checkups?

----
Examinations in progress

A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

molaboy said:


> was checking the required details from the CO contact and noticed that one of my daughters health upload section is saying in progess. im suspecting those clinics i called to check the details probably booked her HAPID, can i ask them to release or they will automatically release/upload new reports once we go for our checkups?
> 
> ----
> Examinations in progress
> ...


How long it has been since you were done with the medicals?

You wont get grant until medicals are granted clearance. If its more than a week or 2, contact your panel hospital immediately and ask the reason why medicals have not been submitted yet.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> How long it has been since you were done with the medicals?
> 
> You wont get grant until medicals are granted clearance. If its more than a week or 2, contact your panel hospital immediately and ask the reason why medicals have not been submitted yet.


its the other way around..

we havent done our medical but my daughters section in immiaccount looks like she already did. we are booking our appointment soon for all 5 of us.

my concern is that i hope when we go for our medical that blocked section for my daughter will not be an issue


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

molaboy said:


> its the other way around..
> 
> we havent done our medical but my daughters section in immiaccount looks like she already did. we are booking our appointment soon for all 5 of us.
> 
> my concern is that i hope when we go for our medical that blocked section for my daughter will not be an issue


Generate the HAP ID letter of your daughter and see if it shows any of the medical examinations as completed or in progress.

You may also contact [email protected] for further clarification.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

molaboy said:


> uploaded baby birth cert, passport and form 1022. waiting game for the CO to contact us.
> 
> sig updated.


After how many days of adding baby to the application, HAP ID of baby was Generated by CO?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

vineetanandjha said:


> After how many days of adding baby to the application, HAP ID of baby was Generated by CO?


see my sig, almost less than a month


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I do assume that once CO will add newborn baby to application then we can generate HAP ID and go for newborn’s medical. We don’t need help from CO In generating HAP ID. Is it correct ?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I do assume that once CO will add newborn baby to application then we can generate HApID and go for newborn’s medical. Is it correct ?


 we have to wait for CO to generate HAP ID.. we can’t create Hap I’d on our own after new born is added to the application..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I do assume that once CO will add newborn baby to application then we can generate HAP ID and go for newborn’s medical. We don’t need help from CO In generating HAP ID. Is it correct ?


This is true but not in call cases. Sometimes CO adds the baby to the application but doesnt link the HAP ID to be generated. In that case, you need to wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID.

In my case, CO did link the HAP ID after adding the baby to the application and I myself was able to create a HAP ID for my new born.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I do assume that once CO will add newborn baby to application then we can generate HAP ID and go for newborn’s medical. We don’t need help from CO In generating HAP ID. Is it correct ?


i think it can be of different ways but yes, the CO will add first the baby in the application and generate the HAPID.

in my case, it was thru s56 additional info. in that email, the CO did all and attached the HAPID. which then i used to book our appointment.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for confirming !! I am just trying to count number of expected CO contact for my application


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> Australianpr2017 said:
> 
> 
> > I do assume that once CO will add newborn baby to application then we can generate HAP ID and go for newborn’s medical. We don’t need help from CO In generating HAP ID. Is it correct ?
> ...


I can see my new born son added in the applicant list after he was added yesterday , but can’t See his name in the 
Actions > Health Assessment 
Section.. Does it mean that HAP I’d of the baby neither generated not linked ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> I can see my new born son added in the applicant list after he was added yesterday , but can’t See his name in the
> Actions > Health Assessment
> Section.. Does it mean that HAP I’d of the baby neither generated not linked ?


Yes thats true.

Further, did CO contact you? If yes, then she must have given the HAP ID number. If she has, then you can yourself download the HAP ID from here: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

If the answer is NO, then you need to contact the department for the HAP ID.


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Guys,
Received *G.R.A.N.T*


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Here is my complete timeline:
ANZ Code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
Points Split - Age= 30, Education = 15, Experience= 5, PTE = 20. 
ACS results received - 28/07/2018
Cracked PTE on 4th Attempt - PTE A - L 84, R 84, S 90, W 88 - 07/12/2018 
190 NSW EOI filled on- 19/01/2018 (75 points) 
NSW Pre-invite received on - 16/02/2018
NSW Nomination - 18/02/2018 
NSW Approval received on - 04/05/2018
Visa Lodge Date on - 04/06/2018
Baby Born on - 16/08/2018
1st CO Contact- Requesting Baby docs & Wife Medicals- 20/09/2018
2nd CO Contact Requesting Medicals for Baby- 03/01/2019
Medicals for Baby completed on- 10/01/2019
Baby Medicals got submitted to DIBP on - 14/01/2019
Visa Granted on - 18/01/2019


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

theillusionist said:


> Guys,
> Received *G.R.A.N.T*





theillusionist said:


> Here is my complete timeline:
> ANZ Code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
> Points Split - Age= 30, Education = 15, Experience= 5, PTE = 20.
> ACS results received - 28/07/2018
> ...


Hey many many congrats.. 
CO requested for my baby's medicals on 13th December 2018 and medicals were uploaded on 1st Jan 2019. Since then I am still waiting. So you have been very lucky to receive the grant sooner.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

theillusionist said:


> Here is my complete timeline:
> ANZ Code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
> Points Split - Age= 30, Education = 15, Experience= 5, PTE = 20.
> ACS results received - 28/07/2018
> ...


Hi.. Congrats for the Grant..
Was the Adding of baby to the application and generation of HAP ID done in one GO, or you had to wait for HAP ID after Baby was added to the application.. If yes how many days?


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Hi.. Congrats for the Grant..
> Was the Adding of baby to the application and generation of HAP ID done in one GO, or you had to wait for HAP ID after Baby was added to the application.. If yes how many days?


CO added the baby and I could see the Health declaration thing on the home page, once I click that, HAP ID letter was generated, then got the appointment and completed the medicals


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Hey many many congrats..
> CO requested for my baby's medicals on 13th December 2018 and medicals were uploaded on 1st Jan 2019. Since then I am still waiting. So you have been very lucky to receive the grant sooner.


The grant came after 228 days. I don't see myself lucky.

You will be getting your's sooner. ATB. 

One more thing which I did was "Added latest payslips & bank statements". May be that could have got the CO's attention, but I am not sure. You could try this, in case if you didn't attach the latest payslips. No harm in doing it.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

theillusionist said:


> The grant came after 228 days. I don't see myself lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually I referred it earlier from the day you uploaded the medicals. 

Because usually they further take more weeks / months. 

Anyhow, you have what you deserve. Many thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Guys,
> Received *G.R.A.N.T*


Congratulations!!! 
For my case, I have submitted child's medical on 21st Dec 2018 but still no response from CO. Don't know how long we need to wait..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> For my case, I have submitted child's medical on 21st Dec 2018 but still no response from CO. Don't know how long we need to wait..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I am after you bud. In my case medicals were uploaded on 1st Jan. 

Do update when you hear something.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> I am after you bud. In my case medicals were uploaded on 1st Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> Do update when you hear something.


Done..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I got contact for medicals on October 16th. Completed medicals for both on October 30th. And still awaiting Grant


Hey mate, any progress regarding the Grant??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > I got contact for medicals on October 16th. Completed medicals for both on October 30th. And still awaiting Grant
> ...


I only wish brother.

Not sure how much delay it is going to be. Now it is going to be full three months since I submitted wife and kid Medicals.

It's literally in limbo state with no further CO contact to see if there is anything else is missing as well


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> I only wish brother.
> 
> Not sure how much delay it is going to be. Now it is going to be full three months since I submitted wife and kid Medicals.
> 
> It's literally in limbo state with no further CO contact to see if there is anything else is missing as well


190 CO contact cases seem to be clearing from October-December 2018 - in case that helps. Not sure where 189 is - but quite close I would imagine


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > I only wish brother.
> ...


My main worry is my medicals which I did last year is expiring March 28th. I don't want CO to issue IED with such short time. I hope they give a waiver. Can't plan in too short time


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> My main worry is my medicals which I did last year is expiring March 28th. I don't want CO to issue IED with such short time. I hope they give a waiver. Can't plan in too short time


That is a tough set of dates set ahead of you.

I don't believe you can redo the medicals until they expire yeah - if you want to use the same HAP IDs?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

kbjan26 said:


> My main worry is my medicals which I did last year is expiring March 28th. I don't want CO to issue IED with such short time. I hope they give a waiver. Can't plan in too short time


i was also concerned with this, so i really waited for the baby to come and be added before doing medical for all, even my PCC so that we can maximize the IED preparation. with 3 kids, its so much work.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > My main worry is my medicals which I did last year is expiring March 28th. I don't want CO to issue IED with such short time. I hope they give a waiver. Can't plan in too short time
> ...


I do not want to take any decisions on my own without CO interference.

All I can do is request things accordingly when I have grant.

I called customer care are two week back to brief my case and they enlightened me saying I can definitely request on IED waiver and it is not mandatory by law that everyone will get IED.It is just that the five year entry date that has to be fulfilled meaning I should enter Australia with in five year period


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

molaboy said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > My main worry is my medicals which I did last year is expiring March 28th. I don't want CO to issue IED with such short time. I hope they give a waiver. Can't plan in too short time
> ...


I was in Poland at that time. Location constraints made me do PCC and medicals upfront during my vacation to India


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> I do not want to take any decisions on my own without CO interference.
> 
> All I can do is request things accordingly when I have grant.
> 
> I called customer care are two week back to brief my case and they enlightened me saying I can definitely request on IED waiver and it is not mandatory by law that everyone will get IED.It is just that the five year entry date that has to be fulfilled meaning I should enter Australia with in five year period


That is comforting to know - although by law, nobody except MARA registered folks (agents/lawyers) can give migration advice or assistance in Australia - and they have been wrong on the phone before (DHA - according to other places on the internet / AAT rulings).

What do you plan to do if you don't get an IED waiver? =\


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not want to take any decisions on my own without CO interference.
> ...


One day validation trip at the cost of my new born health and shedding hell lot for flight booking at the last minute


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> One day validation trip at the cost of my new born health and shedding hell lot for flight booking at the last minute


Not sure if getting a flex ticket now might be worth it. But I can empathise with the difficult decision. In a way it might be better if your medicals expire, and the CO asks for fresh ones, giving you some breathing room to validate the PR. 

In case it helps, this is the MARA agent I use:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/

I used the form on his website, and he answered a lot of my questions very candidly and willingly before I even engaged his services (which have been really great). Perhaps worth checking if there is a tried and tested method to requesting an IED-waiver. Just in case you don't have a go to person at the moment.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > One day validation trip at the cost of my new born health and shedding hell lot for flight booking at the last minute
> ...


I have already bookmarked several cases from forum on IED waiver and how to obtain. Also book marked are cases where people got IED waiver by default


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> I have already bookmarked several cases from forum on IED waiver and how to obtain. Also book marked are cases where people got IED waiver by default


Awesome sounds like you're ready to go all out guns blazing and get that IED waiver my friend  

Here's hoping for a speedy grant then! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > I have already bookmarked several cases from forum on IED waiver and how to obtain. Also book marked are cases where people got IED waiver by default
> ...


Thank you buddy. Waiting for Grant some times created unsecured feeling. I have crossed so much for this


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi guys 
we are blessed with baby girl on 29 dec 2018 and our lodge date is 23 dec 2018 done with medicals and got babys passport my question is how much time co is taking to add baby to the application? and do i need to do medicals for new born baby?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

nelutla said:


> hi guys
> we are blessed with baby girl on 29 dec 2018 and our lodge date is 23 dec 2018 done with medicals and got babys passport my question is how much time co is taking to add baby to the application? and do i need to do medicals for new born baby?


Please go through answers in this thread


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> My main worry is my medicals which I did last year is expiring March 28th. I don't want CO to issue IED with such short time. I hope they give a waiver. Can't plan in too short time


I'm also having similar problem..just want to whether medical is considered expired from the time we did medicals or from the date of clearance? ? 
Me and my wife did our medicals on Dec 2017, however it was differed due to scar findings in our lungs(both of us) and we were asked to undergo culture test. After 3mnths on March 2018 my medicals was cleared (health clearnace provided) whereas my wife was asked to undergo TB medication and health clearance was given to her on Oct 2018. My question is, what is the expiration date of medical? Is it Dec 2018 or March 2019 for my case?? 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> I'm also having similar problem..just want to whether medical is considered expired from the time we did medicals or from the date of clearance? ?
> Me and my wife did our medicals on Dec 2017, however it was differed due to scar findings in our lungs(both of us) and we were asked to undergo culture test. After 3mnths on March 2018 my medicals was cleared (health clearnace provided) whereas my wife was asked to undergo TB medication and health clearance was given to her on Oct 2018. My question is, what is the expiration date of medical? Is it Dec 2018 or March 2019 for my case??
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Somebody please..help me out with my query..
Thank you everyone..


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> I'm also having similar problem..just want to whether medical is considered expired from the time we did medicals or from the date of clearance? ?
> Me and my wife did our medicals on Dec 2017, however it was differed due to scar findings in our lungs(both of us) and we were asked to undergo culture test. After 3mnths on March 2018 my medicals was cleared (health clearnace provided) whereas my wife was asked to undergo TB medication and health clearance was given to her on Oct 2018. My question is, what is the expiration date of medical? Is it Dec 2018 or March 2019 for my case??
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk





stha1232 said:


> Somebody please..help me out with my query..
> Thank you everyone..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


No one can exactly answer this bro as this is totally depends on how they consider it.

Usually the medicals are considered valid for 1 year from the date they have been submitted to the department.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Child was added to the application on 17th Jan 2019. Any Suggestions for getting HAP ID Generated faster/ quicker after the new born is added to the application? 
Tried email, call everything. No Luck as yet.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> Child was added to the application on 17th Jan 2019. Any Suggestions for getting HAP ID Generated faster/ quicker after the new born is added to the application?
> Tried email, call everything. No Luck as yet.


Did you upload your child's passport and birth certificate under child's own document section ?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> vineetanandjha said:
> 
> 
> > Child was added to the application on 17th Jan 2019. Any Suggestions for getting HAP ID Generated faster/ quicker after the new born is added to the application?
> ...


Yes done..


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Child was added to the application on 17th Jan 2019. Any Suggestions for getting HAP ID Generated faster/ quicker after the new born is added to the application?
> Tried email, call everything. No Luck as yet.


hi 
as i can see ur lodge date y it took so long, have given ur partners medicals after child born or before?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

nelutla said:


> vineetanandjha said:
> 
> 
> > Child was added to the application on 17th Jan 2019. Any Suggestions for getting HAP ID Generated faster/ quicker after the new born is added to the application?
> ...


Delayed due to pregnancy. Got hap I’d today finally. Doing all medicals today for kid and mother.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Delayed due to pregnancy. Got hap I’d today finally. Doing all medicals today for kid and mother.


ok can i pm u because iam in the same boat needed some suggestions


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Latest Updates?*

Guys,

What is the latest updates on everyone's case ?

I am here waiting for more than 4 months now for grant with medicals completed for wife and kid.

I did that on October 30th. 

This is creating insecure feeling guys at times. I travelled so much on this journey. This wait is cruel real cruel.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> What is the latest updates on everyone's case ?
> 
> ...


Medical cleared on 1st feb for wife and kid. No action required status now for me. Real patience needed now.
In your case I guess grant is more delayed because you changed country recently after lodge.
Wait is the game


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> Medical cleared on 1st feb for wife and kid. No action required status now for me. Real patience needed now.
> In your case I guess grant is more delayed because you changed country recently after lodge.
> Wait is the game


That's true. I wish I got the grant before relocation. 

Nevertheless patience patience patience


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> Medical cleared on 1st feb for wife and kid. No action required status now for me. Real patience needed now.
> In your case I guess grant is more delayed because you changed country recently after lodge.
> Wait is the game


Hey did it take three weeks to link your child to the application ? I mean are you going through this phase since November ?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> vineetanandjha said:
> 
> 
> > Medical cleared on 1st feb for wife and kid. No action required status now for me. Real patience needed now.
> ...


50 days to link the child to application (Christmas vacation in between), 10 days to generate hap I’d.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> vineetanandjha said:
> 
> 
> > Medical cleared on 1st feb for wife and kid. No action required status now for me. Real patience needed now.
> ...


...


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> vineetanandjha said:
> 
> 
> > Medical cleared on 1st feb for wife and kid. No action required status now for me. Real patience needed now.
> ...


52 days to link the child to application (Christmas vacation in between), 10 days to generate hap I’d.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

all requirements submitted, the wait is ON.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes indeed..the wait is really painful..submitted child's medicals on 21 Dec and after that desperately waiting for the golden mail..by seeing your case, I feel the wait is going to be really really long..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for Visa 189. I am in india and have a valid 457 visa.
I am filling Form 1022 to add my newborn baby. Need your valuable inputs for below questions

Q#13.Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
dependants who are/were included in your application?

Should I select YES and then enter details of wife and newborn baby?

Q#15 Visa details(if known)
Date granted
Stay period
Visa class
What should I enter here? I have a valid 457 visa?Shall I enter 457 details

Q#16Application details(if known)
Date of application
Lodged at
Visa class
What should I enter here?Shall I enter details of 457 or 189


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Need help guys

CO contacted with me asking for missing requirements (S56) on 15th Jan and need to complete in 28 days (11th Feb correct?). Everything good so far until I checked last Friday that my son's medical report is not yet uploaded because his TB test is taking some time (due to chinese new year break), I called them to expedite because when we scheduled our exam on 1st Feb, they said it's enough buffer to make my deadline.

My question is, I'm very sure they can upload his medical next week, is it ok to click 'i confirm i provided the information requested' else I'm gonna miss my deadline (i have 4 more other applicants) and just add a note to CO about the situation?

The called the clinic and they said the results are not yet ready, I'm so worried. 

is it ok to create a note to CO about the situation with my son's lab test receipt and click the i have all the information? will it cause any problem to our application?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

molaboy said:


> Need help guys
> 
> CO contacted with me asking for missing requirements (S56) on 15th Jan and need to complete in 28 days (11th Feb correct?). Everything good so far until I checked last Friday that my son's medical report is not yet uploaded because his TB test is taking some time (due to chinese new year break), I called them to expedite because when we scheduled our exam on 1st Feb, they said it's enough buffer to make my deadline.
> 
> ...


If I were you, then I would have emailed to CO informing them about the situation and when the medicals would have been uploaded, I would have then pressed IP button even the deadline would have crossed.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> If I were you, then I would have emailed to CO informing them about the situation and when the medicals would have been uploaded, I would have then pressed IP button even the deadline would have crossed.


I bugged them all day and they managed to submit on time, Thank God.
Now waiting for the grant.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

molaboy said:


> I bugged them all day and they managed to submit on time, Thank God.
> 
> Now waiting for the grant.




Nice. Best of luck.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello Guys, 

How much is the waiting time to receive the grant after submission of newborn medicals.

I have submitted the medicals on 7th February.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> How much is the waiting time to receive the grant after submission of newborn medicals.
> 
> ...


Am waiting since October 30th


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> How much is the waiting time to receive the grant after submission of newborn medicals.
> 
> ...


Submitted medicals on 1st Jan 2019. Still waiting..


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> Submitted medicals on 1st Jan 2019. Still waiting..


#metoo :doh:


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

A bunch of people got grant on this Saturday, Atleast 8 people on myimmitracker has confirmed abt this.. I guess DHA is doing overtime 😆 
However no luck for me yet..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> A bunch of people got grant on this Saturday, Atleast 8 people on myimmitracker has confirmed abt this.. I guess DHA is doing overtime 😆
> However no luck for me yet..


Oh really. I might be possible that they updated later or came to know the next day?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> vineetanandjha said:
> 
> 
> > A bunch of people got grant on this Saturday, Atleast 8 people on myimmitracker has confirmed abt this.. I guess DHA is doing overtime 😆
> ...


No someone asked in comments and people replied abt grants being given on Saturday 
Thi is first time is an seeing such thing


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> No someone asked in comments and people replied abt grants being given on Saturday
> Thi is first time is an seeing such thing




Hope we hear something too soon then.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Am waiting since October 30th




October 30 is long time, before you had a contact.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vineetanandjha said:


> No someone asked in comments and people replied abt grants being given on Saturday
> Thi is first time is an seeing such thing


I got a CO contact (unrelated to the topic of this thread) on a Saturday morning Canberra time, so DHA definitely do have visa processing officers working on Saturday's too, but presumably at a lower headcount.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I got a CO contact (unrelated to the topic of this thread) on a Saturday morning Canberra time, so DHA definitely do have visa processing officers working on Saturday's too, but presumably at a lower headcount.




Yes you are right I have also noted some grants coming on Saturday during the end of 2017.

Did you got the grant. When did you lodged ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

malik.afnan134 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Am waiting since October 30th
> ...


To add to that I updated my relocation details to USA on December 21st. Yeah still it's a long time without CO contact.

I am like very afraid now. Really I mean


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Yes you are right I have also noted some grants coming on Saturday during the end of 2017.
> 
> Did you got the grant. When did you lodged ?
> 
> ...


I lodged a 190 on 21 August 2018 - still waiting for the grant.

I got a CO contact on a Saturday


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> To add to that I updated my relocation details to USA on December 21st. Yeah still it's a long time without CO contact.
> 
> I am like very afraid now. Really I mean


Hey buddy, hang in there - reflect and check if you've done your due diligence, if yes, it is out of your hands.

Since you have reached the upper limit of the new global processing times, perhaps put in a polite inquiry via the DHA feedback unit - stating you trust the global processing times, and have a decision ready application, and are ready to submit more documents if necessary.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > To add to that I updated my relocation details to USA on December 21st. Yeah still it's a long time without CO contact.
> ...


Just dropped an email. Will call them as well during my day.

Btw , what did you mean by I have reached upper side if processing time .

Regards
Bala


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey buddy, hang in there - reflect and check if you've done your due diligence, if yes, it is out of your hands.
> 
> Since you have reached the upper limit of the new global processing times, perhaps put in a polite inquiry via the DHA feedback unit - stating you trust the global processing times, and have a decision ready application, and are ready to submit more documents if necessary.


Calling regarding status or asking why there is a delay is of no help, I have tried 2 times and got a standard answer. 
1. We can't give you any status.
2, yes, 10% of the cases exceed the global processing times.
3. we will put a note to your file no. that you have called, so that CO is aware.

That's all.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> Just dropped an email. Will call them as well during my day.
> 
> Btw , what did you mean by I have reached upper side if processing time .
> 
> ...


i had called on +61 2 61960196, what no are you going to try?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Just dropped an email. Will call them as well during my day.
> ...


The same and yesterday when I called the guy didn't even oblige to drop a note to CO.

He said I fall under 10% of the lot


----------



## Mishasn (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey everyone
We got the invite in nov and accepted the invitation in dec. Also uploaded our documents except for medicals. Now ive had my baby and want to add in the application. What do i need to do for that? Ive heard i need to upload babys birth cert and passport and form 1022. But my agent says k also have to upload form 1436 and make payment. Please can anyone confirm?

TIA


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mishasn said:


> Hey everyone
> We got the invite in nov and accepted the invitation in dec. Also uploaded our documents except for medicals. Now ive had my baby and want to add in the application. What do i need to do for that? Ive heard i need to upload babys birth cert and passport and form 1022. But my agent says k also have to upload form 1436 and make payment. Please can anyone confirm?
> 
> TIA


Submit form 1022 and birth certificate and if passport is also ready then submit it else submit these two as of now and upload passport as well as soon as its ready.

Baby has been born after the visa lodgment. 

Educate your agent that their is no payment for a new born baby after visa lodgment. No need to upload form 1436 etc.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Mishasn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone
> ...


Yeah addition of baby is free if cost


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Guys, Happy to share with you that My Visa for 190 was Granted on 22 February.

You all were a huge support a big thanks to all of you.

I hope and wish all of those who are waiting for the grant to receive it soon.

Date of application— May 2018
CO Contact for Wife Medical— September 2018
Replied to CO with Deferral letter in September 2018. Because wife was pregnant and could not go for medicals
Baby added to Application on January 2019
HAP ID for baby on 7th February 2019
Granted with Visa for Family on 22 February 2019.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Guys, Happy to share with you that My Visa for 190 was Granted on 22 February.
> 
> You all were a huge support a big thanks to all of you.
> 
> ...



Big congratulations brother.....all the best


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Guys, Happy to share with you that My Visa for 190 was Granted on 22 February.
> 
> You all were a huge support a big thanks to all of you.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Just dropped an email. Will call them as well during my day.
> 
> Btw , what did you mean by I have reached upper side if processing time .
> 
> ...


While DHA states each case is unique, the current global processing times is 5 to 7 months


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Finally got the golden email.

Visa Lodged: Sept 29, 2018
CO Contact for new born medicals: Dec 13, 2018
Medicals Uploaded: Jan 01, 2019
Visa Grant: Feb 25, 2019


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> Hello everyone,
> Finally got the golden email.
> 
> Visa Lodged: Sept 29, 2018
> ...


Congrats . Happy for you.. 

i am still waiting..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> Congrats . Happy for you..
> 
> i am still waiting..


Next is you bro. Just a matter of time.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden email.
> 
> ...




Congrats Bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Hello everyone,
> Finally got the golden email.
> 
> Visa Lodged: Sept 29, 2018
> ...


Many many congratulations


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate..happy for you..
Im still waiting although baby's medical was submitted on 21Dec. By the way, which CO team were involved in your case??


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Congratulations mate..happy for you..
> Im still waiting although baby's medical was submitted on 21Dec. By the way, which CO team were involved in your case??
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Thanks bro. Its just a matter of time. You are next. 

Mine is Adelaide.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Thanks bro. Its just a matter of time. You are next.
> 
> Mine is Adelaide.


Hey mate, do you need to submit polio vaccination certificate at the time of your medical? ? I heard people who have been to Pakistan and stayed more than 28days need to submit to panel physician, I dont abt Pakistan nationals..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Hey mate, do you need to submit polio vaccination certificate at the time of your medical? ? I heard people who have been to Pakistan and stayed more than 28days need to submit to panel physician, I dont abt Pakistan nationals..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Yes we had submitted Polio Certificates as well. It is required to be submitted to the panel hospital while doing medicals. They upload from their end and it shows on your medicals as well under Vaccinations.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we had submitted Polio Certificates as well. It is required to be submitted to the panel hospital while doing medicals. They upload from their end and it shows on your medicals as well under Vaccinations.


What can we do if we miss out submitting certificate while doing medicals?? Can we the upload the certificate to our immiaccount??
While doing my wife's medical I was unaware about this and didn't take vaccination..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> What can we do if we miss out submitting certificate while doing medicals?? Can we the upload the certificate to our immiaccount??
> While doing my wife's medical I was unaware about this and didn't take vaccination..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




You may upload it as well. Although it’s recommended that panel hospital should do it. 

Else you may also try to contact the panel hospital and request them to upload under the same HAP ID. 

Else upload it yourself. No issues.


----------



## rr1245 (Dec 13, 2016)

qHi All,

Need quick assistance on new born to be added to 189 application.

Points 75+5
Invite: 11 Sep 2018
Lodged: 24 Sep 2018(self & spouse in Australia)
CO contact:1 Dec 2018
Query: New born due date letter from the doctor
Medicals for self to be undertaken(expired Nov 2018 -had done medicals for visa extension in Nov 2017)
Medicals for spouse pending to be carried out after the new born
Medicals for new born
Replied to the query with due date 17 dec 2108
Uploaded new born passport, birth certificate, 1022, 1436 to the application.

Clarifications/doubts
1. Do I have to pay any amount for the new born to be included to application
2. When visa was lodged in Sep my wife was in Australia with me and the new born expected is in Jan, but the delivery was done in Jan 2019 in India. Does it have any complications for visa processing
3. I was told 1436 form for new born is required and I had uploaded the same with immi account, later I understood this is not required. Does it create any problems
4. My HAP ID given in query letter is invalid and I couldn't undergo medicals. I have updated the application in immi portal and spoke to customer service regarding new HAP id for me to undergo medicals. how long it generally takes for them to generate and share new HAP id
5. How long it may take for generating HAP ID for new born
6. Are there any other steps that I am missing here
7. Based on the recent experience, has anyone undergone such situation

A response or guidance on to look at the appropriate information in this situation is highly appreciated.

Thanks !!


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Got the Grant today finally.. It was Long Journey since lodgment on 25th April 2018.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> Got the Grant today finally.. It was Long Journey since lodgment on 25th April 2018.



What an awesome news to hear. Congratulations


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rr1245 said:


> qHi All,
> 
> Need quick assistance on new born to be added to 189 application.
> 
> ...


Hi please go through the entire thread. Answers are available for most of the questions you have asked. Good luck


----------



## rr1245 (Dec 13, 2016)

theillusionist said:


> Guys,
> Received *G.R.A.N.T*


Hi,

I see from your signature that you have taken 3 or 4 months for new born medicals. Can I know if we have to wait for 3 months to undergo medicals?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello guys..need your help..found glucose in my urine while doing my repeat medical which was surprised for me..really worried what consequences it gonna bring..any suggestion from experienced member will be great help..
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Hello guys..need your help..found glucose in my urine while doing my repeat medical which was surprised for me..really worried what consequences it gonna bring..any suggestion from experienced member will be great help..
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Did CO asked you to do it ? Or did you do it as part of your own medical checks


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

CO asked me to conduct re-medical..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> CO asked me to conduct re-medical..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Because of the medical expiry ?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

stha1232 said:


> CO asked me to conduct re-medical..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


You won’t face any issues. Eventually it will be cleared. Only hiv or tb or any contagious disease will cause problems. Diabetes is not a disease, it’s a disorder. Don’t worry at all.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Because of the medical expiry ?


Yeah..initially I did medical on 19 Dec 2017.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks like I will most certainly be asked to redo medicals as well since my medicals are expiring on March 24th.

Not sure if they will ask for my USA PCC though it's been only four months here.

The uncertain journey is only going to prolong


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Looks like I will most certainly be asked to redo medicals as well since my medicals are expiring on March 24th.
> 
> Not sure if they will ask for my USA PCC though it's been only four months here.
> 
> The uncertain journey is only going to prolong


You never know they might ask you nothing.

PCCs are valid for 1 year as they consider it valid for 1 year regardless of what expiry is written on it.

Best of luck.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Guys.."health clearance provided-no action required" written in my immiaccount under health assessment section and I pressed the information provided button. I guess all I need to do now is to wait for the golden mail, right??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Guys.."health clearance provided-no action required" written in my immiaccount under health assessment section and I pressed the information provided button. I guess all I need to do now is to wait for the golden mail, right??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yup that's right


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Guys..as I was requested to do the medicals again..I'm sure CO will ask form 815 again too..my question is, can we upload it before its ask by CO??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Guys..as I was requested to do the medicals again..I'm sure CO will ask form 815 again too..my question is, can we upload it before its ask by CO??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


What is 815 form ? Can you please enlighten me


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> What is 815 form ? Can you please enlighten me


Health undertaking form 815..we have to fill it, sign it and submit it the DOHA where we agree that we will visit BUPA within 1mnth after landing to Australia for medical checkup. Usually they ask this form for those who's medical has been deferred once due several reasons, e.g. unclear chest x-ray, any medical conditions..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > What is 815 form ? Can you please enlighten me
> ...


Has yours been deferred ?

What if you do only validation trip and return back ? Even in that case should you visit BUPA?


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I am in similar situation and hope to get some affirmations on how I plan to do the process 

*My current timeline: *
261312 Developer Programmer
Total :75 points - 189
EOI: 24-Jan-2019
Invited: 10-Feb-2019

*Pregnancy Timelines*
2 Months Pregnant as of now 
Due date: 15 Oct 2018

*Supposed timeline: *
Lodge Visa and Pay fees: 30th March 2019 (Without any medicals or PCC)
CO Contact: June 2019 (Generally takes 2 months to approach) 
- Will ask to hold as wife is pregnant and update the due date. 
Upload PCC and Medicals of Me and my kids : 30 September 2019
Baby Born: 15 October 2019
Upload Medicals of Wife: November 2019
Upload Baby Birth Certificate, Passport and Form 1022: November 2019
Upload Baby medicals: December 2019 (Considering HAPID will take a month to be generated)
Grant: March 2019 
IED: September 2019

This is how I expect things to go. To buy maximum time on IED, I intend to wait till September 2019 to upload PCC and my and Kids medicals. 

How that looks to you guys? 

Regards, 
Faraz


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

farazfaheem said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in similar situation and hope to get some affirmations on how I plan to do the process
> 
> ...


Just relax and wait for your newborn to arrive then you can take baby steps

To me personally you want to mix everything in one shot. It's not even going to work the way you have envisioned.

Just wait for the baby to arrive. Good luck with your baby


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Yes my medical was deferred due to abnormal x-ray..was asked for sputum samples too..luckily there was nothing wrong but still I was asked to sign form 815 (health undertaking ) which I submitted on June 2018. As the validity of form 815 is only 6mnth I'm assuming I will be asked to submit it again..
I don't have any idea what will happen if we are making validation trip only..
Cheers mate..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Yes my medical was deferred due to abnormal x-ray..was asked for sputum samples too..luckily there was nothing wrong but still I was asked to sign form 815 (health undertaking ) which I submitted on June 2018. As the validity of form 815 is only 6mnth I'm assuming I will be asked to submit it again..
> I don't have any idea what will happen if we are making validation trip only..
> Cheers mate..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the detailed information buddy


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Thanks for the detailed information buddy


You r welcome mate..whats going on your side?? Any updates? ? Its going to be nearly 5mnths now after you submitted your child's medical, right??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the detailed information buddy
> ...


My case is in a limbo. I submitted my child and wife's medicals on October 30th and then updated my relocation details to USA on December 21st. 

I am not sure if I need to weep or feel or whatever. Clueless now


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Finally got the grant
ANZSCO Code : 261313

Invited: 11-Aug-2018
Visa Petition Filed on: 28-Sep-2018
Wife pregnant - Medical pending
First CO Contact : 13-Dec-2018, for wife's medical & Current employment R&R on company's letter head
Replied on : 19-Dec-2018(to defer wife's medical till the child birth & uploaded current employment R&R)
Baby born on 11-Jan
Uploaded Form1221, Passport and Birthcertificate on 17-Feb
Baby added to the visa application - 13-March
Got grant on 13-March


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

kbjan26 said:


> Just relax and wait for your newborn to arrive then you can take baby steps
> 
> To me personally you want to mix everything in one shot. It's not even going to work the way you have envisioned.
> 
> Just wait for the baby to arrive. Good luck with your baby


Thanks kbjan26 

Do you mean that I just submit everything whatever is asked except wife's medical and update rest when the baby arrives? 

and how can I make sure that I can get 4-5 months of IED ?

Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

farazfaheem said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Just relax and wait for your newborn to arrive then you can take baby steps
> ...


IED is out of our control. It all depends on how soon the case is processed. Yeah just submit all documents except wife medicals. When asked for it I form CO that your wife is expecting


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got the grant
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got the grant
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ...


CO didn't ask for your baby's medical? ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got the grant
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ...




You did not submit medical report for baby ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got the grant
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ...


Please clarify the details asked. Quite confusing. Did you submit wife and child Medicals


----------



## siddharth00786 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello ,

I lodged visa application on 4th dec,2018 and at that time my wife was pregnant. My baby was born on 8th March,2019 and I want to add him to visa application. As of now, I don't have his birht certificate and passport. Also, there is no CO contact after lodging of visa application till date.

So, should i proceed with uploading form 1022 at immi account and wait for CO to generate HAP ID ? or should I wait for birth certificate (which will take 15-20 days) to come and then notify for change in circumstance? Also, will birth certificate without child name will work or not?

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

siddharth00786 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I lodged visa application on 4th dec,2018 and at that time my wife was pregnant. My baby was born on 8th March,2019 and I want to add him to visa application. As of now, I don't have his birht certificate and passport. Also, there is no CO contact after lodging of visa application till date.
> 
> ...


Upload form 1221 and child passport birth certificate and wait for CO to add child to the application and then CO will provide HAP ID.


----------



## siddharth00786 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for the information. 
So the situation is that I don't have the child birth certificate and passport as of now. It is going to take at least 20 days to get a birth certificate.
So, should I wait for the birth certificate or shall I just upload form 1022 for now? and when I get other documents, I will upload them.

Please suggest.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

siddharth00786 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> So the situation is that I don't have the child birth certificate and passport as of now. It is going to take at least 20 days to get a birth certificate.
> So, should I wait for the birth certificate or shall I just upload form 1022 for now? and when I get other documents, I will upload them.
> 
> Please suggest.


Yes that's right. Also keep your wife's medicals on hold till CO comes back for it


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Anyone here got the grant recently? ? If yes, then please share your detail timeline..
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Anyone here got the grant recently? ? If yes, then please share your detail timeline..
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


No brother . Painful it is


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I submitted the visa application today and uploaded all the documents. Will be going to do health exams by April, while hold on wife's health exam for now.

Once CO contacts about wife's health exam, I would ask CO to put the application on hold till baby born by Oct 2019. My questions are 
- How should I update the CO? via email or via attaching Form 1022 to application? 
- Should I also provide pregnancy letter from Dr? 
- Any other suggestion? 

Thank you..


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks bro


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> CO didn't ask for your baby's medical? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Yes, you are right
CO did not ask for Baby's medical.
He added my baby on 13-March and released the grant letter for all of us(Me, Wife and baby)


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Please clarify the details asked. Quite confusing. Did you submit wife and child Medicals



Wife medical submitted after child was born.
Uploaded the newborn docs(Passport, Birthcertificate, form1221) so that CO can add my child in the visa application and then ask for baby's medical.But fortunately, CO added my newborn child on 13-March and released the grant letter for all of us without asking for newborn's medical.

My baby was born on 11-Jan so she is only 2 months old. May be this is the reason CO waived off the medical.

This was a big surprise for me and lot of us.

Regards,
Arvind Joshi


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello guys..any news of GRANT?? Specially SC 190 for NSW..


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which team of CO assessed your case mate??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Medicals uploaded and IP button pressed on 01 Jan 2019.


Hi BulletAK,

Congrats on the visa grant! Very happy for you! 

I was wondering whether there is a similar excel sheet for NSW as for 'South Australia - 190/489 - VISA / State Sponsorship - Australia'?

Cheers


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Catrine said:


> Hi BulletAK,
> 
> Congrats on the visa grant! Very happy for you!


Hi.. Many thanks



> I was wondering whether there is a similar excel sheet for NSW as for 'South Australia - 190/489 - VISA / State Sponsorship - Australia'?
> 
> Cheers


Unfortunately no.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks like everyone is in deep sleep right now, in this thread..any news on GRANT and CO contact guys??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikrshar (May 17, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Looks like everyone is in deep sleep right now, in this thread..any news on GRANT and CO contact guys??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Not Yet


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

CO contacted me for additional docs and birth certificate, passport for newborn baby. i provided all the documents on april 8th.
Now the waiting game starts

. i used the update details > change in circumstances to let CO know of newborn. it was uploaded as 1022 in attach documents. do i need to fill the standard 1022 form again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fireblazerr said:


> CO contacted me for additional docs and birth certificate, passport for newborn baby. i provided all the documents on april 8th.
> Now the waiting game starts
> 
> . i used the update details > change in circumstances to let CO know of newborn. it was uploaded as 1022 in attach documents. do i need to fill the standard 1022 form again?


Nope
The form is already filled 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farazfaheem said:


> I submitted the visa application today and uploaded all the documents. Will be going to do health exams by April, while hold on wife's health exam for now.
> 
> Once CO contacts about wife's health exam, I would ask CO to put the application on hold till baby born by Oct 2019. My questions are
> - How should I update the CO? via email or via attaching Form 1022 to application?
> ...


You can use the update us button in the Immiaccount and inform the co of the pregnancy and ask for medical test delay till the baby is born 

You will need a letter from a doctor confirming the pregnancy and advising against x rays,
If possible take from a DHA clinic

Upload this letter in Immiaccount also

Cheers


----------



## siddharth00786 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello All,

I added my baby to the visa application using form 1022 and birth certificate. I have a weird scenario where in my town name has been changed from 'Gurgaon' to 'Gurugram'. In form 1022 , we mentioned town of our baby birth as 'Gurugram' but in birth certificate and passport town is mentioned as 'Gurgaon'. Will there be any problem with this? How can we update form 1022 again with town name as 'Gurgaon'. ? Please suggest.


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

So i was hoping to add more tax related docs to strengthen my case. since 28 days have crossed since the CO contact happened , can i upload more docs now or will they not be considered?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddharth00786 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I added my baby to the visa application using form 1022 and birth certificate. I have a weird scenario where in my town name has been changed from 'Gurgaon' to 'Gurugram'. In form 1022 , we mentioned town of our baby birth as 'Gurugram' but in birth certificate and passport town is mentioned as 'Gurgaon'. Will there be any problem with this? How can we update form 1022 again with town name as 'Gurgaon'. ? Please suggest.


Who changed the name from Gurgaon to gurugram?

The system on its own ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fireblazerr said:


> So i was hoping to add more tax related docs to strengthen my case. since 28 days have crossed since the CO contact happened , can i upload more docs now or will they not be considered?


You can upload documents at any stage and they will all be considered till such point that a final decision is taken
But upload only those documents which really strengthens your case, as each document that you add may lead to further delays in processing 

Cheers


----------



## siddharth00786 (Oct 12, 2018)

No..Gurgaon has been renamed to gurugram by the current state government. and accordingly, in form 1022, I mentioned the town of birth of the child as Gurugram (before passport and birth certificate were issued). But in passport and birth certificate they mentioned 'Gurgaon'. local authorities are still using Gurgaon.

Is it a problem? what should I do in case of issues?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddharth00786 said:


> No..Gurgaon has been renamed to gurugram by the current state government. and accordingly, in form 1022, I mentioned the town of birth of the child as Gurugram (before passport and birth certificate were issued). But in passport and birth certificate they mentioned 'Gurgaon'. local authorities are still using Gurgaon.
> 
> Is it a problem? what should I do in case of issues?


Not an issue
Just save the news item which confirms that the name has been changed from Gurgaon to gurugram 

In case if any queries you can upload the same

Cheers


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hii friends..I received the GRANT on 02 May..sorry for late post as I was busy..thank you all for valuable suggestions and information..
Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikrshar (May 17, 2017)

Please share timeline...


stha1232 said:


> Hii friends..I received the GRANT on 02 May..sorry for late post as I was busy..thank you all for valuable suggestions and information..
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

vikrshar said:


> Please share timeline...


I lodged the visa on 19Dec2017 and did medicals on the same day..scar was found in our(me and my wife both) chest x-ray and medical was differed. We were ask to do sputum & smear test, mine medical was cleared after 3mnths whereas my wife was diagnosed with TB, took medication for 6mnths and finally her medical was cleared on oct2018. Added newly born child to our application (DOB 20sep2018) and did her medicals on Nov2018. CO request for my remedial on Feb2018 as it was expired and my wife remedical was asked on April 20, did medical on 26 and got the Grant on 2nd May 2019.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## siddharth00786 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hey guys...got my Grant on 11th May exactly one week after my newborn baby medicals were completed. All other documents were already submitted via immi account.
The timeline is:-

ACS assessment:- 4th July 2018.
+ve ACS assessment:- 15th Aug 2018.
PTE exam:- 27th Oct 2018. Overall score 90. Above 80 in all sections.
Total points including employment:- 75
Invited:- 11th Nov,2018
Lodged:- 4th Dec 2018
Medicals:- 8th Dec 2018. Wife medicals were deferred due to pregnancy.
Baby Born:- 8th Mar 2019
Baby docs uploaded:- 19th April 2019 (Form 1022, Birth certificate, Passport)
Wife medical completed:- 20th April 2019
CO contact:- 4th May 2019 (for baby medicals)
Baby medicals:- 6th May 2019
Visa Grant:- 11th May 2019 (Adelaide Team).


----------



## vikrshar (May 17, 2017)

Congrats Sid..You got the grant perfectly after 6 months of lodging visa. What's your next course of action....


siddharth00786 said:


> Hey guys...got my Grant on 11th May exactly one week after my newborn baby medicals were completed. All other documents were already submitted via immi account.
> The timeline is:-
> 
> ACS assessment:- 4th July 2018.
> ...


----------



## siddharth00786 (Oct 12, 2018)

Getting a job in australia


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

siddharth00786 said:


> Hey guys...got my Grant on 11th May exactly one week after my newborn baby medicals were completed. All other documents were already submitted via immi account.
> The timeline is:-
> 
> ACS assessment:- 4th July 2018.
> ...


Hi Siddarth, Congratz!!

Small question from me. I am in a similar situation where my application is deferred once my wife's medicals were requested. Did you press "Information Provided" button at the time when you uploaded baby docs? It feels wrong because Information provided button appeared when they asked for wife medicals. I am yet to do wife medicals (planning on doing both wife and newborn medicals at the same time).

Also, under which name did you upload baby docs? did you email those as well?

Thanks!


----------



## siddharth00786 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi,

Don't press 'information provided' button until CO has specifically asked some documents. you just upload baby documents in main applicants tab with form 1022. 
To expedite your process, go for your wife's medicals before CO contact. I did it. and then upload all baby docs. Once CO reviews your application, he will just raise the query for child's medical only.
I didn't email any docs. just used immi account.


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

siddharth00786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't press 'information provided' button until CO has specifically asked some documents. you just upload baby documents in main applicants tab with form 1022.
> To expedite your process, go for your wife's medicals before CO contact. I did it. and then upload all baby docs. Once CO reviews your application, he will just raise the query for child's medical only.
> I didn't email any docs. just used immi account.


In my situation, he asked for wife's medicals when she was pregnant and the button appeared. Now that the baby was delivered, I will do the wife medicals next week as you suggested, upload baby docs at the same time and will press "Info provided" button.

Thanks Sid for the help!!


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi There, 

My baby has been added to the application on 31st July but till now she is not added in the health assessment page and hence, I'm not able to generate her HAP ID. How much time does the CO take to generate the HAP ID and is there anything which I can do to expedite this process?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayush_Aus said:


> Hi There,
> 
> My baby has been added to the application on 31st July but till now she is not added in the health assessment page and hence, I'm not able to generate her HAP ID. How much time does the CO take to generate the HAP ID and is there anything which I can do to expedite this process?


Call them up

Cheers


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

NB said:


> Call them up
> 
> Cheers


Can you help with their contact number?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayush_Aus said:


> Can you help with their contact number?


131 881

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Ayush_Aus said:


> Can you help with their contact number?


If you're outside Australia, call +61 2 6196 0196, Monday to Friday 9am to 5pm.

Outside Australia: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/telephone/outside-australia

In Australia: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/telephone/in-australia


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you for your response, however I'm not able to connect with them. I am still waiting for my daughter to be added in the health assessment page. I wrote to skilled support but no reply so far. Please help!


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

Ayush_Aus said:


> Thank you for your response, however I'm not able to connect with them. I am still waiting for my daughter to be added in the health assessment page. I wrote to skilled support but no reply so far. Please help!


Don't get anxious. They will add her eventually. My newborn was added to application on 19th of July but they added the baby to health page only on 22nd of August.


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you, this info gives me little comfort. Have you got your visa granted?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Ayush_Aus said:


> Thank you, this info gives me little comfort. Have you got your visa granted?


Be patient, look at my sig.


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

Ayush_Aus said:


> Thank you for your response, however I'm not able to connect with them. I am still waiting for my daughter to be added in the health assessment page. I wrote to skilled support but no reply so far. Please help!


be patient . generally they will ask for medicals for baby when everything else on the application is verified and completed. i got a grant within a week of getting baby's medicals.


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

Ayush_Aus said:


> Thank you, this info gives me little comfort. Have you got your visa granted?


Not yet. Completed newborn medicals a week ago. Now waiting for grant.


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

Co has added my daughter to the health assessment page today 😊

Will get it done and will wait for the grant


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

Ayush_Aus said:


> Co has added my daughter to the health assessment page today 😊
> 
> Will get it done and will wait for the grant



Awesome! Good Luck!


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks and wish you the same. I hope we will not have to wait for long as currently there is approx. 6 months of wait according to immitracker


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

My Baby's medical was done on 4th Sept and was submitted the same day. That was the last step, do I need to inform the Co who contacted or is there anything else I need to do to secure my grant? I know I have to wait for the grant but can someone help me to know for how long I need to wait?


----------



## tabatman (Apr 2, 2021)

Has anyone encountered the issue where there is a _Outstanding payment_ under *Actions Required *but upon clicking that link, it does not show any transaction in* Manage payments. *
This issue appeared when I added a new born in my application.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tabatman said:


> Has anyone encountered the issue where there is a _Outstanding payment_ under *Actions Required *but upon clicking that link, it does not show any transaction in* Manage payments. *
> This issue appeared when I added a new born in my application.
> Thanks
> View attachment 99389


If the baby has been born after you have submitted the application , then no payment is required to be made for adding the baby to the application 
Cheers


----------



## tabatman (Apr 2, 2021)

NB said:


> If the baby has been born after you have submitted the application , then no payment is required to be made for adding the baby to the application
> Cheers


Yes, the baby was born after I lodged my application.
Thank you for answering my query, NB!


----------

